#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-22
<mate|29719> Hey! I was trying to figure out how to get the weather applet to work under the clock applet in the taskbar in Ubuntu MATE 32Bit to pick up my location? I have right clicked and manually added my city into the applet, but the weather is not showing up. Does anyone know how to get this edited for my local conditions? Thanks
<raspberry> hi I've been trying to run my program at the boot with crontab, but I have en error connected with display, when I add delay to the proccess of startup then there is none error, but nothing happens, do you know what could be the problem?
<Ziggurat> I am interested in having a browser, preferably Chromium with hardware accelerated h264 and vp8 in Ubuntu for Raspberry Pi3
<raspberry> hi I've been trying to run my program at the boot with crontab, but I have en error connected with display, when I add delay to the proccess of startup then there is none error, but nothing happens, do you know what could be the problem?
<alkisg> Ziggurat: does chromium support that in any raspberry distro, e.g. raspbian?
<Ziggurat> alkisg: to my impression I could get it on rasbian from Ubuntu repos and it would have h264, but I don't know about v8
<alkisg> Ziggurat: do you have some link that explains how someone got chromium with h264 working in a raspberry pi?
<alkisg> To my experience, it's hard to get apps to support hardware acceleration for arbitrary boards, that's why I prefer x86 based hardware instead, which is much faster and is supported out of the box by all apps... e.g. http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_367432.html ==> only 65 euros, 10 times faster than an rpi3 etc
<Ziggurat> alkisg: https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=121195&start=25
<Ziggurat> alkisg: Sorry I was taking a bit to answer, I am at work :)
<alkisg> Ziggurat: I see nothing about h264 there
<Ziggurat> alkisg: Yes I have a baytrail device, the wifi i so slow that its unusable. I have a cherry trail handheld on order, but it hasn't started shipping yet :P
<alkisg> Ziggurat: is it also slow if you move it near the router, so that the signal is stronger?
<Ziggurat> alkisg: Its not my routuer. I have a stable 6MB/s connection when downloading from usenet :) Yeah thats Byte not bit, and over wifi
<Ziggurat> alkisg: https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=121195
<Ziggurat> I followed this guide, but I really have to go take my lunch now before the cantina closes, ill be back in 30 minutes.
<alkisg> I don't see anything about h264 there either
<alkisg> Also, I don't believe that the wifi performance is related to the cpu
<Ziggurat> alkisg: Hi back from lunch. WiFi pref on baytrail is related, because most baytrail devices use the same Wifi chip. I have a few of them. The chip is not on the SOC, but its still horrible.
<Ziggurat> Also Linux plus baytrail is a nightmare
<Ziggurat> Hope its better on cherry trail
<Ziggurat> I will look into rendering flags in the settings when I get home http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/enable-hardware-acceleration-in-chrome.html
<Ziggurat> But I dont think this is for h264 and vp8
<Ziggurat> Also I did not yet install Chrome inside Ubuntu, I just set up i3 yet. But I tried a few things in raspbian before I flashed ubuntu to my SD card.
<rangergord> ouroumov: hi, you ther?
<ouroumov> rangergord, hi
<rangergord> ouroumov: I see our bug was categorized with Virtualbox. Do you by any chance have the hardware to try it natively? Personally I doubt it's a VBox bug. If it's a regular Ubuntu bug, that woud make it a lot more severe. But the only computer I have access to is a laptop on which I cannot do a modification as serious as disabling UEFI/trying to install a native alternativeOS.
<rangergord> I won't be going home for a couple of weeks
<ouroumov> rangergord, I'm pretty sure this is a virtual box bug
<ouroumov> rangergord, I've installed the iso on metal many times, with no issues
<ouroumov> What I don't understand is why it was working fine with the 16.04 iso as per rahtgaz
<rangergord> ouroumov: you've installed it on metal without swap many times?
<ouroumov> Oh
<ouroumov> Right
<rangergord> remember, it works fine with a default partition scheme
<ouroumov> rangergord, hmm, I don't have a spare x86_64 machine at hand, but I should be able to try it when I get home tonight
<rangergord> thanks!
<rangergord> Ubuntu used to have an option to install itself in a single file in c:/Program Files/Ubuntu/SomeBigDisk.dat, without affeting the original OS, didn't it?
<rangergord> I did it like that the 1st time I installed Linux, ages ago
<rahtgaz> I've installed the 16.04 once without a swap partition without problems. the plan was to add a swap file later. I'm convinced it's not actually a problem wit VBox. It was probably a mistake of the maintainers to categorize it so fast.
<rahtgaz> It's more likely a regression in 16.04.01
<rangergord> that's what I think too. Which would make it a lot more severe than a mere VBox bug.
<rahtgaz> however between the three of us we were using different VBox versions... so, I don't know
<ouroumov> You guys think this would affect he 32bit iso too?
<ouroumov> Cause I have an old 32 bit laptop handy
<bittin> Linuxcon has started: http://content.jwplatform.com/previews/sGxezkWB-oygsdW3u
<ouroumov> That I don't mind stressing seeing it's not mine x)
<ouroumov> bittin, error loading player: no Playable source found
<bittin> ouroumov: yeah did not work in Firefox here had to open it in Microsoft Edge :( and yeah i know i use the wrong OS on my work computer
<bittin> seems to work better in Webkit based browsers
<ouroumov> bittin, that's kind of ironic
<bittin> haha yeah :(
<ouroumov> You know, the linux con feed, can't play it unless you're Microsoft's bitch.
<bittin> haha yeah ironic as crap
<rahtgaz> I'm not sure, ouroumov. The problem had to do with a missconfigured Xauthority, right?
<rangergord> rahtgaz: no, unrelated
<rangergord> rahtgaz: that happened cause I ran "sudo startx" from the terminal
<rahtgaz> oh right
<rangergord> if you don't do it, Xauthority is never created in ~
<rahtgaz> I honestly can't understand Martin's comment. At least he didn't close it
<rahtgaz> I find it always funny that users are asked to be clear and test throughly while maintainers can post laconic replies, seemingly without having even tested once
<rangergord> i don't see a comment. where is it? The only thing I see is he transferred it from Ubuntu MATE to Ubuntu
<rahtgaz> It's the last comment on that bug report
<ouroumov> I'm burning a 32 bit key
<rangergord> this is what I'm referring to. 5 hours ago, right? Martin Wimpress has the comment "no longer affects: 	ubuntu-mate "
<rahtgaz> yes. I don't understand what he means. Did it affect Ubuntu-MATE before? when? but clearly it is affecting Ubuntu-MATE now because at least two people report it
<rahtgaz> unless ...
<ali1234> bug number?
<rahtgaz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1615363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1615363 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "(Virtualbox) Installing with no swap partition results in corrupted system, despite having high RAM" [Undecided,New]
<rangergord> without reproduction outside of Vbox, they're going to consider this a VBox issue, and this will remain a minor bug no one will fix
<rangergord> (understandably)
<ali1234> 2GB and no swap?
<ouroumov> yes
<rangergord> ali1234: yeah
<ali1234> seems optimistic
<rangergord> tbh I don't know what to think myself. I would have assumed there's automated tests that make sure the new images can be installed with all partition configurations.
<rahtgaz> yes, but currently the only version we are sure does not reproduce outside vbox is 16.04. No one tested it qith 16.04.1
<ali1234> can you get a dmesg from after the crash?
<rangergord> ali1234: I would have increased it to 4GB after I built it
<ali1234> this likely affects every version of ubuntu hence why he removed ubuntu mate tag
<rangergord> aah, so it still has the  Ubuntu tag? It's not just a Virtualbox tag?
<ali1234> it is all ubuntu
<rahtgaz> but "no longer affects"?
<rangergord> ali1234: deleted the VM cause I'm low on space. I could do it again, but ouroumov is gonna try it on metal tonight, so that would kill 2 birds with one stone
<rangergord> it only takes me 15 mins to reproduce it though
<rangergord> if you insist
<ali1234> yeah unless metal doesnt crash
<ouroumov> I'm gonna try on metal right now with the i386 version
 * DarkPsydeLord HELLO
<ali1234> 2GB is probably not enough RAM to run ubuntu
<ouroumov> hello DarkPsydeLord
<rahtgaz> 2gb is fine. I ran it with 1.7
<ali1234> without swap?
<rahtgaz> yup
<ali1234> when?
<rangergord> ali1234: that's not the cause of this issue. Cause I found a workaround for the corrupted graphics (manual startx). So RAM is not the reason
<rahtgaz> when I was trying to reproduce only, of course.
<ali1234> wait which one of you actually reported this?
<rahtgaz> rangergord:
<ouroumov> And I reproduced
<rahtgaz> ouroumov was able to reproduce and I wasn't on a different iso
<ali1234> have you tried for example xubuntu?
<ouroumov> nope
<rahtgaz> we are only interested on MATE here :)
<rangergord> ali1234: to  quote rahtgaz, we dont have a decent internet connection between the 3 of us :)
<ali1234> okay i will try xubuntu
<rangergord> we're all on crappy cellular links
<rangergord> ali1234: why not try pure Ubuntu instead? That's the big fish
<rangergord> (assuming you're on broadband)
<ali1234> because ubuntu doesn't work properly in virtualbox at all
<ali1234> due to unity requiring hardware acceleration
<rangergord> oh right...i remember now, trying it a couple of months ago
 * rahtgaz shakes fist at canonical
<rahtgaz> well done
<rangergord> ali1234: but to reprouce it we just need to get to a working login screen after boot, it doesnt matter if its slow
<rahtgaz> that
<rangergord> ie, if you see the Ubuntu login screen, you haven't run into the bug
<rahtgaz> yeah. that's why RAM doesn't matter here
<ali1234> which ISOs have you tested and which ones reproduced it?
<rahtgaz> 16.04.1 reproduces ir. 16.04 doesn't
<ali1234> hmm okay
<ali1234> so that suggests a problem with the enablement stack
<rahtgaz> it would be great though if you did both to confirm
<ali1234> i dont think xubuntu has a 16.04.1 ISO
<ali1234> i'll try regular ubuntu
<rangergord> regular ubuntu would definitely draw the most attention to the bug, if it's affected
<ali1234> hang on let me check what isos i have
<rahtgaz> afk
<oleh> hi, everyone)
<ouroumov> hi oleh
<ali1234> what happens if you use 4GB by the way?
<ouroumov> We haven't tried
<rangergord> ali1234: dont have enough RAM to try, but I would be very surprised if it behaved any differently
<rangergord> the installer needs like 1GB at most
<ali1234> okay what about 16.04.1 + 2GB + swap?
<rangergord> ali1234: if I do that, then it works
<ali1234> hmm
<rangergord> if RAM was the reason, the installer would crash/fail, like any other app
<rahtgaz> ali1234: the problem is entirely on the presence or absence of swap
<ali1234> hmm i don't have any ISO to test this with
<ali1234> download ETA 2 hours
<rangergord> haha, another person with bad internet
<rahtgaz> hehe
<ali1234> nah, the torrent is just slow
<ouroumov> lol rangergord
<ouroumov> I'm at my workplace so I have a decent connection today.
<ouroumov> 45MB/s download speed
<rahtgaz> ah!
<rangergord> nice
<rangergord> ouroumov: what do you do?
<rahtgaz> I have a bigger number but a smaller acronym
<rahtgaz> 300KB/s
<DarkPsydeLord> woa 45mb?
<DarkPsydeLord> i have 200 kb/s:(
<ouroumov> I'm in a CS laboratory, I just came today cause the authentication server for our compute cluster was on the fritz and I'm the only one reasonably close that also know how to bring it back up.
<rahtgaz> ouch
<rangergord> cool...good luck
<ouroumov> I've already brought it back up
<rangergord> I know what it's like to be the defacto IT guy
<ouroumov> Worse is, we actually have a dedicated sysadmin since last year
<rangergord> at least I finally got my relatives to stop giving my number to their friends
<ouroumov> He should really change that server
<ouroumov> Shit is running Ubuntu Server 8.04
<rangergord> couldn't he have remoted in?
<ouroumov> Server was down, not responding to ping
<rangergord> ah
<ouroumov> had to walk into the server room, pull the server from the rack, unplug the battery on the RAID card, then put it all back in
<ouroumov> fun stuff
<rangergord> this is why sysadmins are going towards virtualization.
<rahtgaz> so sysadmin too tired to go fix it and calls you in
<rangergord> what was the problem?
<ouroumov> sysadmin is currently in Texas x)
<rahtgaz> sysadmins belong with their servers. travelling is for other professions :p
<ouroumov> I'm not sure what's causing the problem but it's the second time this month the server went down and the only way to bring it back up is to reset the RAID card by pulling the battery
<rangergord> idk about that. if you're a good sysadmin, nothing should ever go wrong. and if it does, you can easily pull up a redundant system
<ouroumov> I'm rebooting the i386 now, we'll know shortly
<rangergord> not saying your guy is a bad sysadmin, just saying IN THEORY, you can have systems in place to detect failure. notify you, and bringing up redundancy
<rangergord> it would be my ideal job, I think. Just keeping a system automatically monitored, maybe even automatically maintained
<rahtgaz> automated redundancy is *expensive*
<ouroumov> Okay guys, I wasn't able to reproduce using the i386 iso on metal.
<rangergord> rahtgaz: how so? if you're using a FOSS stack like KVM
<rangergord> all it takes is the time to automate it
<rangergord> ouroumov: 16.04.1 or 16.04?
<ouroumov> 16.04.1
<rangergord> sapristi
<rahtgaz> rangergord: you can't count on software alone. you have to also implement hardware controlled rendundancy systems. For instance, what if the CPU burns?
<ouroumov> rangergord, ubuntu-mate-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<rangergord> rahtgaz: that's why I said 2 servers. Something goes wrong on the 1st, that's what the 2nd one is for.
<rahtgaz> rangergord: what I mean is that you generally have a decentralized server architecture. One server for this, one server for that, etc. So, you have to at least duplicate each server on hardware. So, a decentralized web+db is already 4 machines. and this can go on on certain types of businesses
<rangergord> rahtgaz: 1 physical server running a virtualization hypervisor, can run each of those servers in a VM. The 2nd physical server acts as redundancy for the 1st.
<rahtgaz> I agree VMs came to help. But frankly, from what i've seen, the costs of those xeon servers capable of handling this type of architecture makes one of them more expensive than two normal servers
<ouroumov> Okay I'm done here, I'm going home and when I get there I'll try and reproduce using the 64 bit iso on metal.
<rangergord> that could be true, i dont actually know the costs of servers. I think i've only ever installed VMWare ESXi on an old workstation.
<rangergord> ouroumov: cheers, thanks
<ouroumov> see you later
<rahtgaz> I'm not an expert, mind you. But I'm very skeptical of the claims of low cost redundancy. I have yet to see anyone implementng it
<rahtgaz> safe return
<rahtgaz> i mean, I have yet to see anyone implementing it and not complain about how much it cost them
<rangergord> could be
<rangergord> gotta go, be online later
<mate|53207> hi
<DarkPsydeLord> hi
<Na3iL> o/
<davide> hello people
<rangergord> evening
<uncle_> some can give me tips how to increase performance on ubuntu mate?Please!
<netvixtra> what application?
<uncle_> whatever it is
<uncle_> just something that will help me to improved
<ouroumov_> uncle_, the system is not running fast enough for you?
<uncle_> sometimes
<uncle_> probably bcuz of my hardware idk
<uncle_> i use dell latitude e4300 4gb ram intel core duo 2.4 Ghz
<uncle_> but now it is run more smoothly when i change swappines
<rangergord> ouroumov: how did it go?
<ouroumov_> rangergord, haven't started yet, I have a backup to do
<rangergord> ok dont stress it, even if you dont have time to do it, it's no big deal
<ouroumov_> I have time, and it'll be nice to know the role of VirtualBox in the story.
<ouroumov_> Damn I had a ton of stuff on that machine
<rangergord> ???
<ouroumov_> rangergord, I'm Backing up. It's taking a while for the cp -rv to complete.
<mate|95431> Anyone have a problem with the software updater not working?
<ouroumov_> nah
<ouroumov_> mate|95431, you have an error message?
<mate|95431> No, when I restart my comp, the software updater is on my panel but when I click it nothing happens. When I try to open software updater, nothing happens.
<ouroumov_> Interestingly there's a "Software and Updates" update in the software updater. I'm installing now to see if it will break things.
<mate|95431> I just tried to open it now. And nothing.
<mate|95431> Wont even open through Synapse
<tripout> maybe via terminal?
<ouroumov_> mate|95431, what do you get when you type "update-manager" in a terminal?
<mate|95431> Gtk was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_import tpo ensure that the right version gets loadrd
<mate|95431> loaded**
<mate|95431> I moved away from my friend that got me into Ubuntu and he isnt answering the phone. My whole system feels slower, but I am atttributing that to not being able to update anything.
<mate|95431> I don't know what happened, did you get my last message.
<ouroumov_> <mate|95431> loaded**
<ouroumov_> mate|95431, you have the software boutique handy?
<ouroumov_> mate|95431, there's a "Fixes" section (last icon on the right)
<ouroumov_> <ouroumov_> mate|95431, you have the software boutique handy?
<ouroumov_> <ouroumov_> mate|95431, there's a "Fixes" section (last icon on the right)
<mate|95431> im there
<mate|95431> update source list?
<ouroumov_> Run all fixes
<mate|95431> Said failed to download repository information. Told me to check internet connection. But that is obviously fine lol
<ouroumov_> ok
<mate|95431> W:The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/synapse-core/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file., W:Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., W:http://download.videolan.org/pub/debian/stable/R
<mate|95431> elease.gpg: Signature by key 8F0845FE77B16294429A79346BCA5E4DB84288D9 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1), E:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/synapse-core/ppa/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found, E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ouroumov_> hm
<ouroumov_> Can you drop to a terminal and run: sudo apt update
<ouroumov_> Then run: sudo apt upgrade
<mate|95431> apt-get update gave me more synapse core errors, running upgrade now
<ouroumov_> rangergord, my backup is done, I'm gonna proceed to install now
<mate|95431> Ok, firefox is asking to restart to install updates. I will do this, restart computer and report back.
<ouroumov_> rangergord, rebooting post install
<rangergord> nice
<rangergord> that was quick! you got an SSD?
<ouroumov_> Yes
<ouroumov_> rangergord, could not reproduce using 16.04.1 amd64 iso on metal.
<rangergord> that's interesting. out of curiosity, how much RAM you got?
<ouroumov_> 8GB
<rangergord> so it is a VBox issue...
<ouroumov_> I think so yes.
<rangergord> I want to try it again in a VM, and this time use 6GB RAM
<rangergord> just in case at some unknown point during install, it tried to get more
<rangergord> and instead of crashing, it tried to keep on going
<ouroumov_> rangergord, can you also check in BIOS you have virtualisation stuff enabled? I'm gonna reboot this machine now and do the same cause I'm not sure I haven't disabled it.
<ouroumov_> brb
<rangergord> I do
<rangergord> first thing I enable on a computer
<ouroumov_> OK I had it enabled too.
<rangergord> well, guess it was a false alarm then
<rangergord> tbh i did not expect this
<rangergord> why would VBox care about stuff like that? it gives the guest OS RAM and a disk to do whatever it wants with it
<rangergord> maybe the installer does some clever check somewhere that gives different results on VMs
<ouroumov_> I don't know, but remember what ali1234 said a while earlier? That it could be related to the hardware enablement stack?
<ouroumov_> Anyway, looks like flexiondotorg was right to shift this towards VirtualBox
<ouroumov_> I'm gonna redo the install on my 64Bit machine now, to get a decent partition layout
<nixer> Hello. Ubuntu-Mate on 32GB sd-card, is it possible? What should I consider?
<ouroumov_> hi nixer
<ouroumov_> nixer, sure is possible, minimum disk requirement is 9GB
<nixer> Sorry, had to answer the phone. I think sd-cards wear out quicly if used as regular drives. Cannot find anything about Ubuntu-Mate install on sd-cards. So I thought I would ask here and see if anyone knew something about it.
<alkisg> nixer: raspberry pis run out of sd-cards, so it's definately doable
<alkisg> I've been working on a pi for 1 year now, with the same card
<alkisg> It's going to wear out some time, but it hasn't done so yet
<nixer> I thought instead of a bulky usb-stick, it would be nice to have as a seconday boot option in the laptop. RPi OS may have some special stuff as it was meant to be used on sd-card only, I guess?
<alkisg> Not really, only a few settings differ, nothing very significant
<nixer> alkisg:  So I should just try the install, you say? And report my findings possibly ...
<alkisg> nixer: yup
<alkisg> nixer: there are also some usb 3 sticks that support up to 100 mb/sec read/write, if you'll be working with that a lot, maybe you could use a stick instead of an sdcard
<nixer> alkisg: Yeah I could, I have 2 that reads almos 200MB/s, but they are in the way whan carrying the laptop and I fear broken stick and broken connectors in the laptop. The sd-card sits nicely protected, nothing sticking out.
<alkisg> And of course you can install many ubuntu versions in the same hard disk...
<alkisg> http://www.everythingusb.com/mini-drives.html
<nixer> alkisg: Sure, I know, but the disk has some other operating system that's also needed for work
<alkisg> E.g. you can have windows, mate, mate, ubuntu, fedora and debian
<nixer> alkisg: I didn't know they could be so small and still fast ...
<nixer> alkisg: OK, fast read speed at least
<alkisg> 30 mb/sec is still a nice write speed for usb sticks (and too much for simple sd cards...)
<nixer> alkisg: I have the Samsung Pro SDHC here: http://www.custompcreview.com/reviews/best-microsd-memory-card-review-roundup-2015-update/22978/2/
<alkisg> nixer: is that true? does hdparm -t /dev/sdb give you something like 80 to 90 mb/sec?! That's impressive for an sd-card...
<nixer> I can try that later. The card is new, bought for this purpose. I have a sd-usb3 adapter so I can even crosscheck usb-sd-slot
<alkisg> That'd be useful as well; to compare the speeds of sd vs sd over usb
<nixer> alkisg: I just put in in my little nuc-server, un the usb3-adapter: Timing buffered disk reads: 154 MB in  3.03 seconds =  50.89 MB/sec
<nixer> alkisg: It is not an expensive card, Danish kroner to USD it would be 13,5USD. But we have much more tax, so about 10USD I would guess
<alkisg> Very nice
<nixer> Laptop is busy doing "soft lockups", so I can't use it right now
<r3pt1l3> It's sad.. UbuntuMATE would be a great distro..
<r3pt1l3> back to debian I guess
<alkisg> r3pt1l3: how so?
<alkisg> Do you mean that you have an unsolved issue?
<alkisg> that you expect it to be solved in debian?
<r3pt1l3> Not really. It just seems like a dead-end
<alkisg> I've no idea what you're talking about
<alkisg> Do you mean that it's not developed anymore? Would a git commit list help you there?
<r3pt1l3> You kinda read my mind
<r3pt1l3> ellinas ?
<alkisg> Yup
<r3pt1l3> Nice !
<alkisg> Debian is fine too, and does have mate
<r3pt1l3> https://wiki.debian.org/Mate
<r3pt1l3> :D
<nixer> I was also considering Debian, but 10-15 years ago at least, it was an uphill battle. Ubuntu on the server for years and now it's time to try another desktop os than Windows
<r3pt1l3> I'm testing out distros in VMs to replace Windows. I've been using centOS on my servers although I'm considering ubuntu
<r3pt1l3> distros for desktop
<alkisg> Both debian and ubuntu are fine. Debian is a bit less polished for the desktop.
<ubuntu-mate> hi anyone russian there?
<alkisg> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubuntu-mate> thank you
<alkisg> You're welcome
<ali1234> ouroumov i reproduced the vbox bug with ubuntu 16.04.1
<ali1234> easy workaround: press right ctrl f1, right ctrl f7
<ali1234> almost certainly a virtualbox problem
<ali1234> ha! it's a race condition
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-23
<ouroumov_> ali1234, thanks
<oleh> hi< evryone)
<ouroumov_> hi oleh
<oleh> How a u?
<ouroumov_> I'm fine oleh. You?
<oleh> I am OK too.
<oleh> I have recently installed Ubuntu Mate and evrything looks strange for me now.
<ouroumov_> oleh, you're coming from Windows?
<Amis> Hello! I've installed the Ubunut 16 MATE complete OS and every now and then when I close a program the focus goes "nowhere" meaning none of the global shortcuts work (like media keys or Win key) until I click on ANYTHING (including plain old desktop). How should I go about debugging this one? It really drives me crazy. I used plain old Ubuntu 12 before this with the same setup and did not have similiar problems.
<Amis> When the problem occurs only the Alt+F1234567 keys work.
<ouroumov_> hi Amis
<ouroumov_> Amis, what window manager are you using? (Check in MATE Tweak -> Windows)
<Amis> Compiz
<ouroumov_> Yeah, Compiz is buggy.
<Amis> Compiz in MATE or compiz in general?
<ouroumov_> You're welcome to ask about it on our forums, and to file a bug report on Launchpad, but I wouldn't count on a speedy resolution.
<ouroumov_> Compiz in general
<Amis> Dang
<Amis> Any experience in "tracking" focus in Compiz? :)
<Amis> Maybe a background script could just detect this behaviour and switch focus to something
<ouroumov_> You can also search the forums for the "compiz" keyword: https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/support
<ouroumov_> See also the current compiz bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate?field.searchtext=compiz
<alkisg> Does it happen if you login with metacity?
<alkisg> Does it happen with compiz and unity?
<alkisg> If it only happens with mate and compiz, then it's possible that it's a mate bug
<Amis> alkisg, never actually tried because the problem occurs so randomly that I don't even know where to start in reproducing it and I just let it fade because I have other work to be done
<alkisg> Amis, try enabling metacity and working with that for 1 week
<Amis> How can I do that?
<alkisg> You don't have to waste time on doing random things, just try things like that while you're working normally
<alkisg> err sorry I meant marco, the name that mate has for metacity
<alkisg> You can select it at the login screen (lightdm)
<alkisg> It has a button to select the session
<Amis> Does GPU acceleration matter in this case?
<alkisg> It shouldn't matter for the bug, only for speed
<alkisg> There's also a "compton" option, which is another window manager with gpu acceleration
<alkisg> I think those options are additionally available in mate-tweak
<ouroumov_> ali1234, I think you forgot to mark yourself as affected on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1615363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1615363 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "(Virtualbox) Installing with no swap partition results in corrupted system, despite having high RAM" [Undecided,New]
<Amis> Well yeah. Switching to it without relogging was a bad idea.
<Amis> The whole desktop gone nuts.
<chiloli> hello
<ouroumov_> hi chiloli
<chiloli> can i fix amd gpu temp and fan speed issue in ubuntu 16.04 with adding acpi_osi= windows 2012 to grub?
<ouroumov_> No idea.
<oleh> Yeah, i moved from Windows. I have Linux as second OS.
<oleh> But before mate i had Ubuntu and it seemed easier for me.
<Na3iL> oleh, welcome to the other place of the world, when you can not hear the window$ machines rebooting in the night
<oleh> )
<oleh> i don't understand, where i can find something like Ubuntu store where i can download apps..
<alkisg> oleh: sudo apt install gnome-software
<ouroumov_> You can also install that from the Software Boutique
<ouroumov_> Welcome app -> Software Button -> "More Software"
 * alkisg wishes that was preinstalled and the default
<ouroumov_> alkisg, why? apt is already installed by default, everything else is eye candy
<alkisg> ouroumov_, for people that want to install applications and that don't want to use the terminal
<alkisg> There are millions of them :)
<oleh> i like using terminal, but i also want to have smthng like store)
<ouroumov_> alkisg, if they don't want to use the terminal, then they are fine using a GUI right? If they use a computer they should know how to read, and what's the first thing the boutique says when you start it? "If you can't find what you're looking for, install one of the software centers"
<ouroumov_> So I disagree that it should be installed by default.
<ouroumov_> Most people only care about having a web browser anyway.
<alkisg> Your argument is that not making it installed by default will make them able to read?!
<Qommand0r> reading is quite essential in using an OS
<Qommand0r> without reading ability, a user is almost completely lost, having to navigate on pictograms/icons alone
<Qommand0r> the icon sets don't offer that level of abstractly comprehensible meaning
<Qommand0r> therefore, it's necessary to perform some reading
<Qommand0r> hence, we have to assume the average user is aware of the concept of language and able to employ it to some degree
<Qommand0r> reading or not is a choice
<Qommand0r> if someone errs by not reading something, then it's self-inflicted damage
<Qommand0r> or well, this is my opinion on it
 * SuperEngineer reads definition of "brevity" ;-)
<oleh> I have a problem: i can't launch the Terminal through Ctrl+Alt+T.
<oleh> How to bind it back?
<alkisg> Qommand0r: I don't think "users should be able to read" is an argument to support not having a GUI for installing all available packages
<alkisg> Putting a warning "hey, we don't have an app that installs all packages, but you can find it there" is indeed useful information for the users, but it would be best if the warning was not needed in the first place
<Amis> Is it normal that using Marco whenever I click an item on the bottom taskbar it just doesn't go there?
<Amis> I have to manually search my workspaces for the window
<Amis> I'm using a 2x3 setup
<Amis> Example: I'm on workspace 6 doing work and Skype (that is on workspace 2) flashes and appears on the bottom taskbar. I click on it and absolutely nothin happens. In Compiz it takes me to the appropriate workspace
<ouroumov_> Yeah in Compton too I think
<ouroumov_> You should mention it on the forums.
<r3pt1l3> Hello guys. I'm trying to install ubuntu mate right now but I'm getting this error:
<r3pt1l3> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar"
<r3pt1l3> and the installation is pretty much stuck
<r3pt1l3> any help would be greatly appreciated ! :D
<ouroumov__> hi r3pt1l3
<r3pt1l3> Hey
<ouroumov__> r3pt1l3, what iso are you using? 16.04.1?
<r3pt1l3> Yes, 64
<r3pt1l3> I logged in as root and purged overlay-scrollbar as suggested on a troubleshoot forum
<r3pt1l3> was that a good idea? Nothing yet though
<r3pt1l3> I guess it did not work: Package 'overlay-scrollbar' is not installed, so not removed
<ouroumov__> are you going through the live session first or do you start in install mode?
<r3pt1l3> Install mode.
<ouroumov__> r3pt1l3, the machine has a dedicated GPU?
<r3pt1l3> Yes
<r3pt1l3> I've chosen to install the 3rd party software before installation if that helps
<r3pt1l3> not updates though
<ouroumov__> try adding the "nomodeset" parameter to the boot command line.
<r3pt1l3> Do I have to go back to the beginning? or do I just type it in command line?
<r3pt1l3> Be right back.
<evalde> I've been having quite a few problems with my Ubuntu MATE machine ever since I installed the OS two days ago. Could I run some questions by you guys?
<ouroumov__> sure
<SuperEngineer> we hold breath & wait... & wait.... & wait
<evalde> 1. When I shut my laptop and let it go to sleep then log back in, my wifi stays connected but the logo in the top right goes to empty and nothing is listed when i click the logo. 2. When I shut my laptop to let it sleep then login again, the URL bar of chromium will totally glitch out flashing black making it unusable. 3. It is taking a long time to open up programs and even files like my "home" after double
<evalde> clicking on them. a few seconds at least.      Both problems 1 and 2 are reset/fixed on startup, 3 is constant.
<evalde> Last time chromium glitched out, I reinstalled it but there was no change.
<Akuli> 1. sleep or hibernate? 2. sleep or hibernate? 3. how much ram do you have?
<evalde> 2 GB of ram with a 2GB partitioned dump
<Akuli> you mean swap?
<evalde> yes
<evalde> and i believe it is sleep because it makes me relog upon opening back up
<Akuli> that doesn't make a difference at all
<Akuli> go to your power settings and check which it is
<evalde> where could i find that
<Akuli> try to find it
<Akuli> system, preferences, power
<evalde> power is not showing up
<Akuli> i don't know what its called in english
<Akuli> maybe its power management preferences or something
<Akuli> or right-click the battery icon in top right, and go to preferences
<evalde> Suspend when lid is closed
<Akuli> what other options do you have?
<evalde> do nothing, blank screen, shutdown
<Akuli> oh right
<Akuli> in ubuntu, hibernating is disabled by default
<SuperEngineer> [because most bears don't use computers]
<nick__> Test
<nick__> Does any one know how to text message from pidgeon?
<nick__> Im trying to text message a phone # from my computer
<nick__> I do not know if I have the correct information
<nick__> in the username
<waltersraspberry> hi
<ripcruel> hey some1 here know cisco virl software ?
<Akuli> last time i tried a cisco product on linux i couldn't get it to work at all
<ripcruel> me2 XD
<raphael_> hi
<raphael_> is there any way to make the notifications stick to the right so theres no gap when lets say hexchat closes?
<raphael_> by default it behaves that way, but as soon as you move it, it doesnt do it anymore...
<ubuntu-mate> having an issue having the boot menu recognize ubuntu. loads straight to windows seven
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate: did this happen right after the installation?
<ubuntu-mate> yes, i deleted the partition and trying it over again. i am a beginner at this and google isnt helping much
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate: what's the output of this command? sudo parted -l
<alkisg> Anyway, if the installer gives you an error message about not being able to install grub, don't reboot; mention the error message here and wait for help before rebooting
<ubuntu-mate> do i need to create a "swap" partition
<q_> hi
<ouroumov__> hi q_
<q_> just upgraded to 16.04 on thinkpad x230 and have a few issues
<q_> sound keys don't seem to work
<q_> also keyboard backlight is turned on at boot
<q_> anyone else having these problems
<gtdo> hola
<gtdo> Hello
<gtdo> there is one?
<ouroumov__> hi gtdo
<gtdo> How are u?
<gtdo> u are a human or computer?
<ouroumov__> human
<gtdo> good!
<gtdo> I am new in this operating system, but I like it
<ouroumov__> Everything OK so far?
<gtdo> Can I speak with a friend mine?
<ouroumov__> With a what?
<gtdo> frend
<ouroumov__> Yeah, I still don't understand your question.
<gtdo> Ok
<gtdo> wait please
<gtdo> this is created just talk with you?
<ouroumov__> No gtdo
<ouroumov__> gtdo, this is a permanent chatroom open to everyone.
<gtdo> aa Ok
<gtdo> Thanks
<gtdo> Bye, you are a super adviser
<Langley> Help, sometimes when unplugging/plugging an external monitor to my laptop, the screen(s) goes crazy with rainbow snow or blinking, fan goes to 100% and I can only force shut down. 16.04
<ouroumov__> hi Langley, can you switch to tty1 when that happens (CTRL+ALT+F1)
<Langley> No, nothing
<ouroumov__> Sounds like a kernel/graphics driver issue, probably not restricted to Ubuntu MATE. Maybe you can ask on #ubuntu ?
<Langley> Okay, thanks
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-24
<te_lanus> hi, is there any good archive programs (with a frontend) that can open lha (and other amiga archives). Tried the one that comes with mate and also installed file-roller, both crash when trying to open a lha file
<ouroumov__> never heard of that type of archive
<ouroumov__> maybe ask on the forums
<alkisg> te_lanus: what's the output of: file /path/to/your.lha
<alkisg> file-roller supposedly supports lha archives
<alkisg> But maybe the amiga version is a modified one, not the regular one
<te_lanus> alkisg, whd183.lha: LHa (2.x) archive data [lh5]
<alkisg> te_lanus: run engrampa whd183.lha from the command line, do you see any error messages or does it just crash?
<te_lanus> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<te_lanus> same happen with file-roller
<alkisg> te_lanus: sudo apt install lhasa
<alkisg> Then try again
<alkisg> Also try from the command line: unp whd183.lha
<alkisg> (sudo apt install unp if you don't have it installed)
<te_lanus> lhasa was already installed
<te_lanus> unp helped
<alkisg> It's possible that the lha is malformed, so engrampa/file-roller choke with it
<alkisg> ...or that engrampa chokes with the output of lhasa and needs a bug report there
<Guest36146> has anyone tried ubuntu-mate on Rasp Pi?
<stooj> Lots of people. Many lots, I think.
<stooj> As an education platform, there are a couple of things missing from the default image that I'd love to see included, but as a general-purpose, low-powered desktop it is surprisingly sprightly
<stooj> I think it's a huge improvement on Raspbian
<Guest36146> really? I want to try it this weekend. did you have any problems accessing hardware devices like the pi-camera?
<stooj> Guest36146: I've not tried to pi camera with it, sorry :(
<Guest36146> no worries.
<pablo__> hola
<pablo__> hay alguien ahi ??
<dureja> hello
<dureja> hello
<dureja> hello
<Guest25525> I have an issue with my bluetooth speaker.  Is this the right place?
<aryell> hello
<aryell> just installed linux ubuntu mate 16.04 I like the old school gnome2 type interface
<aryell> anyone recommends a good programming application for python 3 for learning purposes ? and is this distribution good for programming in general ?
<Guest25525> aryell, Programming application? do you mean to code in? like the text editor?
<aryell> something that i hear would have code completion, for commands, something a bit more then what i've seen in idle
<Guest25525> aryell, Cause I like visual studio code.  Its not as "Free" as a lot of popular options though
<aryell> open source is my preference
<Guest25525> aryell, I think it is open source actually
<Guest25525> aryell, I'm just not sure what license its under
<Guest25525> aryell, aside from that, If you want a custom solution you can spend a few years tricking out emacs
<Guest25525> aryell, oh, vscode is under MIT liscence, thats nice
<aryell> do you recommend anything from the official repositories that will work out of the box, but with a few setting changes here and there ?
<aryell> I'm starting from the ground up here and linux I've read is a good environment for this kind of stuff
<aryell> I can work some basic stuff with the terminal, but the python3 part I will study that on my own
<aryell> i just need a better tool than your run of the mill text editor
<Guest25525> aryell, for emacs or vscode?  And I'm pretty new to linux too and I was scepticle of the claim that its better for devs but I fully believe that now
<aryell> vscode is visual studio ? like the stuff for games ?
<aryell> I'll google emacs and check that out too right now
<Guest25525> aryell, vscode is not visual studio, it is not a full ide.  It is closer to a better notepad++
<swift110> hey aryell
<aryell> yes ?
<Guest25525> aryell, I'm not gonna stop you from using emacs or vim.  But please avoid them if you are trying to learn programming at the same time.  They are complicated and archaic
<aryell> I;ve done a quick search and stumbled on something called geany
<aryell> I have some books that i got recently on python3 and from the contents talks even about eventualy building a gui, that sounds like something cool, but for now i just need to focus on terminal type application programming, so something that tells me were in the code there is an error would be nice.
<Guest25525> aryell, Never used it. Seems to have a following though. Uh, when you are running the code it will throw any errors to the command line normally, no ide or editor will catch logic errors though
<aryell> full professional like complicated ide sounds a bit much for now, so just a intermidiet interface would be nice :)
<aryell> ok, good to know
<Guest25525> aryell, Yeah, it seems a bit heavy for what you want.  For pure text editors Vim and nano could work, but you probably want to use the mouse
<aryell> do you personally have a preference, in case you code of course
<Guest25525> aryell, I use VSCode personally.  I learned the vim hotkeys and use a plugin for VSCode that decently emulates them.
<Guest25525> aryell, while you are learning though I think the only real mistakes you could make would be choosing something too complicated (i.e. a full ide or emacs or vim).  I actually recomend Geany
<Guest25525> aryell, or vscode
<Guest25525> aryell, oops, NOT Geany. I meant GEDIT
<aryell> what about eric , it says it is open source and has integrated qt witch is mention a great deal in the python3 book i will follow allong with
<aryell> although the more i search on the internet there is something called pip that installs allot of addons that i would need down the line
<Guest25525> aryell, Never heard of it before now but it looks super complicated and feature rich which honestly is bad for your situation.
<aryell> ok gedit then
<Guest25525> aryell, Also I think you are missing the idea of one of the reasons linux is good for dev.  You can download whatever dependencies you need for your project in one line in the terminal.
<aryell> but the text editor in mate 16.04 is called pluma, is there a difference ? or it;s just rebranding ?
<aryell> yeah pip from what i understand so far is for that purpose no ?
<aryell> pip install (insert package here)
<Guest25525> aryell, Oops, they are different things yes.  Pluma will work fine also though
<Guest25525> aryell, and both pip is for python specific librarys and stuff, but if you wanted to download gedit or a code profiler or something its still just one line in the terminal
<aryell> should i install gedit or should stay with pluma, or better yet i will try a print command, cause that at least a now from my basic on HC 90 back in the day
<aryell> ok, understood
<Guest25525> aryell, I just looked it up and they are the same thing just with different package librarys.  Remember that you can switch at any time
<aryell> tried that print command and it works
<aryell> :)
<aryell> but i have to manually type python3 test.py in terminal, but at least it works
<aryell> thank you very much
<Guest25525> aryell, You don't like that? well remember that you can hit the up arrow to access the last inputted command
<Guest25525> aryell, so if you are testing it many times you can just hit up enter
<Guest25525> aryell, And remember tab completion
<Guest25525> aryell, no problem
<aryell> yeah i know that from the windows command prompt i think MS-DOS 6.22 on my old 486 had that feature or i could be mistaken
<aryell> tab completion is that thing that you have to insert tabs in the structure of the code to make it logical for the compiler ? from what i heard in the past c++ did not care, but python you say does ... ok
<aryell> now i am basically ready, I've got my coffee and my editor and my book it time for some study time... :p
<Guest25525> aryell, Nope, tab completion is you just hit tab after you've typed the first part of the command or filename into the commandline and it will automatically type the rest for you
<aryell> will try eric or some other advanced ide later on when I;ve mastered the basics with text programs
<aryell> ok ...
<Guest25525> aryell, So if you have a file in your current directory called ardvark, you just need to hit a <tab> then it types out ardvark for you
<Guest25525> aryell, You'll find its like 90% thinking 10% typing anyway
<aryell> when i type t in downloads and tap tab once nothing happens
<aryell> but when i type twice
<Guest25525> aryell, what do you mean by type t in downloads?
<aryell> it give me a list all the commands or applications that start with t
<aryell> i dont think it matters what directory i'm in
<Guest25525> aryell, no it does, you need to have a program to apply on the file
<Guest25525> aryell, so if you type cat then t <tab> it will auto complete
<aryell> t double tap (tab key) and poof allot of what i can see are programs or commands one of them is transmission
<aryell> aa
<aryell> cat
<Guest25525> aryell, your program has to be interpreted by python, so you have to type python3 then t<tab>
<aryell> got it
<Guest25525> aryell, basically spam tab
<aryell> cat t <tab>    then test.py appears
<aryell> thanks for the tip this is handy
<Guest25525> aryell, I hated using the command line until I learned about that
<aryell> I've used other distros before and some terminal, but usually when i need something like this i just used the history of the commands ... like up and down arrows in terminal for very often used commands
<aryell> usually stucked with debian based because i;m so use to apt-get
<aryell> and from what i've seen on wikipedia at least debian and debian based are the most popular
<aryell> btw
<aryell> do use now ubuntu mate 16.04 ?
<aryell> or another flavor
<aryell> I'm asking, and i hope it;s not a stupid question, because hexchat seems to be some of a standard in chat applications on linux
<Guest25525> aryell, I'm honestly new to linux in general and I've only used mate.  You can switch desktop environments at will
<Guest25525> aryell, Its just an irc thingy.  You can even use this same chat room from the command line if you wanted too
<aryell> I now, but I've tried to install before a second environment and and it is not that fun, because useually you have to be carefull about libraries and if you get just the core environment or the full one with apps
<aryell> I've installed once the full feature kde over gnome3 and it was kind of a pain to remove kde (because i dont exactly like it) it's to overcrowded with stuff and heavy on resources
<aryell> i had to do a clean reinstall to get clean linux os again
<Guest25525> aryell, I haven't messed with it much to be honest.  I just chose a theme I liked in mate.  No offence but there is no way you had to do a full reinstall to get rid of a DE
<aryell> maybe i was going at at it the wrong way but that's in the past
<aryell> it was back when i was very new to linux
<Guest25525> aryell, my experience with trying i3 was running sudo apt install i3, logging out, choosing it before I logged back in and then regretting trying i3
<aryell> now i;m a novice nearing apprentice level
<aryell> but i still got to search for help on the net for the bug fixing and more exoteric stuff
<aryell> what's i3 ?
<Guest25525> aryell, Its a minimal tiling window manager
<Guest25525> aryell, Its faster to look at pictures but basically you don't minimize windows, if you have one window open its full screen and if you have two windows open they each take up half of the screen
<aryell> and you could not choose at logon wich DE you wanted ?
<aryell> usually when you do not have autologin you can do that
<Guest25525> aryell, No I could, I logged out and chose mate again. I never actually bothered to uninstall it
<aryell> sounds like windows 2.0 :p
<aryell> before version 3 they the windows could not overlap for copyright reasons with xerox i believe
<aryell> or probably looked like the ancient norton commander on MS-DOS
<aryell> sorry, I get nostalgic sometimes, when remember the "olden days" of computing, hihi :)
<Guest25525> aryell, Its fine, I've gotta go though. Good luck
<aryell> ok
<aryell> goodbye
<aryell> hello again eveyone
<aryell> anyone from Romania here ?
<bekks> !ro | aryell
<ubottu> aryell: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<logical> Hi, is it possible to open the applications tab, by pressing the windows key?
<aryell> you mean switch between windows ?
<aryell> alt+tab
<aryell> windows key does not do anything on its own in mate ubuntu 16.04
<aryell> possibly it needs to be combined with another key probably a letter
<aryell> try to to open the welcome application and check keyboard shortcuts for mate
<aryell> >>message logical
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-25
<eipi10> anyone here use ub-mate on pi?
<dragic> ni
<nomic> yeah
<nomic> eipi10
<eipi10> hi nomic, thx.  umm, I was wondering why the default repositories don't include Canonical-supported or community maintained or the others like in an x86 version on Mate.
<eipi10> of^ Ubuntu-Mate
<nomic> STICK round .
<nomic> pls
<nomic> cannot stand to attention on channel
<nomic> waiting for response
<nomic> irc is SLOW
<RobLoach> ?
<alkisg> !
<Amis> .
<ouroumov__> ;
<aryell> hi mates
<rajat> hello everyone
<rajat> this is my first time on any irc channel
<rajat> as a matter of fact i don't even know what that means
<rajat> hello
<rajat> is anyone there
<mate|31333> how to install teletalk 3g modem on ubuntu 16.04
<drp> hi there, just installed ubuntu mate on the rpi3, very happy so far! much quicker than expected plus vlc with omx out the box is quite nice
<drp> raspbian is kept on feeling like the front fell off
<drp> raspbian is nice*
<logical> hi ppl, is it possible to install calendar from gnome 3 (like fedora) on ubuntu-mate?
<Akuli> of course
<Akuli> i have gnome 3's terminal
<drp> logical, you can do anything with enough packages and dreams apt install gnome-calendar appears to be the package
<logical> well thank you drp: i am noobie here :)
<partyline> hi there my saund stop working
<drp> brutal
<drp> open a command and run alsamixer
<drp> or not
<aryell> anyone having problems with the weather applet on mate desktop 16.04
<aryell> ?
<aryell> it does not seem to update
<drp> did you set your location?
<drp> aryell did you set your location? and did you manually try and reload it?
<aryell> I did
<johnc4510> i've had the same problem for a few days now...
<aryell> tried severel in fact
<aryell> btw
<johnc4510> on my desktop and laptop
<johnc4510> not a biggy to me but...
<drp> I am also getting the same error
<drp> or rather "update failed"
<drp> odd that the forecast appears to be there though
<aryell> It seems it was in the middle of some updates right when i was setting it up, i'll add it now to see if anything changed
<drp> if you go into details then click forecast does it show up?
<aryell> it first says 0farenheit witch is nonsense when when i choose the location any location it does not matter, it just shows the city name, and in the panel 2 dashes
<drp> looks like we all have the problem
<aryell> yeah no luck even with the updates does do no good, maybe it;s a new bug
<aryell> maybe i should report it somewhere
<johnc4510> i also noticed that the weather attached to the clock/calendar isn't updating either
<ouroumov_> See https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/weather-applets-inop/8435/1
<johnc4510> looking
<aryell> I cant really tell it;s light outside, but it;s kind of in the middle (calendar shadow over map) will wait until later to see if it changes
<drp> >url is hardcoded in
<drp> oh me oh my
<drp> that could probably do with a config file
<aryell> i;ve done the upgrade like the forum said
<aryell> let's see after a reboot or log out
<johnc4510> wb
<aryell> still nothing
<johnc4510> ah
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<ubuntu-mate> is anyone here?
<aryell> hi
<ubuntu-mate> sup aryell?
<aryell> having issues with the weather applet in mate desktop, but from out I gather this is a widespread problem
<ubuntu-mate> im trying ubuntu mate. do you wanna show me some cool staff?
<aryell> apparently the service is shut down, and even after a last minute update it still does not work
<johnc4510> thx...let us know how 1.14 is please
<ubuntu-mate> haha i cant help. i know nothing in this shit
<drp> you got yourself a very authoritative name for someone who claims to know nothing
<ubuntu-mate> why i can see the all sentence
<drp> or is that the default name that clicking on the welcome button gives you?
<ubuntu-mate> :|
<ubuntu-mate> default
<aryell> drp: i did the update and it still the same, on the forum it's kind of 50/50 on who has it working and who does not
<drp> aryell the issue tracker states that apparently the new url doesn't work for some areas
<drp> ubuntu-mate: if you want some fun you can install openttd and become a transport tycoon
<rahtgaz> that applet has always been a mess
<ubuntu-mate> why i can see the all sentence??
<drp> that was so close to being a cogent thought
<drp> do you think he was having trouble with how IRC works?
<rahtgaz> nope. just on what an official channel means
<rahtgaz> it's not a playground
<aryell> drp:: I;m in Eastern Europe so i guess I;m the unlucky winner in this situation
<drp> aryell I am Australian so I can share in your unluckiness
<drp> except that it's really nice weather here and I never have to check the weather ever
<aryell> aren't other weather services or servers out there that the applet can connect to ?
<drp> the url is hardcoded in
<drp> so yes
<drp> if you recompile the applet with a new url that you injected
<aryell> in my country is temperate so it kind of fluctuates
<drp> plus some parsing changes
<aryell> recompiling stuff and changing code is not my strong suit although I would like to know how to do this kind of stuff
<rahtgaz> there's another applet. let me see if i find it
<rahtgaz> darn...
<aryell> it's not compatible ?
<rahtgaz> there is this thread on the forums if you search for weather applet. someone recomends it
<rahtgaz> no. it is. I just can't recall its name
<rahtgaz> it's actually a very good and complete applet and you can choose from several services. The Wunderbar weather service gives you a free REST key, so you may want to choose that
<drp> just use a weather stone
<drp> https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3544/3442057248_dbaf4823a0_b.jpg
<rahtgaz> ahah!
<aryell> that's clever
<johnc4510> hee hee
<Akuli> lol thats awesome
<andrasxa> sziasztok!
<alkisg> Καλησπέρα!
<andrasxa> you no hungary??
<ouroumov_> !hu | andrasxa
<ubottu> andrasxa: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<alkisg> No I'm not hungry
<alkisg> I'm Greek :)
<ouroumov_> Maybe not the correct language lol
<andrasxa> I hungary!! :(
<ouroumov_> !
<ouroumov_> We're not :)
<company_> hi there ubuntu lovers. I have a question. Im new in this world of linux and ubuntu. Ok, my question is if anybody kwnows some software to install in ubuntu mate 14.6 on a raspberry pi 2
<andrasxa> I left the "?"
<company_> the software I need is a softphone
<alkisg> Which one?
<company_> I tried with Ring softphone but I dont knoe why doesnt work...
<andrasxa> ?
<alkisg> I did a quick search some hours ago and yeah ring seemed like the best available... but I haven't used it yet...
<alkisg> Do you see any error messages?
<company_> kind of...
<company_> it seems the prcessor doesnt recognize that software
<alkisg> How did you install it, from software-center, with apt or by downloading it?
<company_> I downloaded it on the raspberry pi 2 from the Ring web page
<company_> I've followed the instruction step by step
<alkisg> Ah yeah it's not available for 16.04 but only for 16.10 from the repositories... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ring
<company_> do I have to download those repositories?
<company_> I'm recently discovering this ubuntu mate world :)
<alkisg> You can try waiting here to see if someone that has used ring reply,
<alkisg> or you can try using the ring community, whatever support method they have
<alkisg> If anything else fails, then yes you can also try the packages from 16.10
<company_> yeah, I hope.
<company_> I read on instructables.com they can made a softphone on a raspberry pi by using SFLPHONE ''now named RING''
<alkisg> company_: ah, sflphone is available in 16.04, you can try uninstalling ring and installing that one instead
<alkisg> Err no sorry that's only available up to 15.10, hehe
<company_> but sflphone I didn't found it... unless I typed by error some keys...
<alkisg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sflphone ==> only available up to 15.10
<company_> aalkisg, can you give me some help how to uninstall ring? I'm messing around on this S.O. lololol
<alkisg> First of all I don't see any armhf packages in there: https://dl.ring.cx/ring-manual/ubuntu_16.04/
<alkisg> ...so I don't know how you managed to install it in the first place
<alkisg> There are only amd64 and i386 packages there
<alkisg> So I would try the packages from 16.10...
<company_> yeah I saw some words that the software does not see the armhf, is that the processor?
<alkisg> yes
<company_> wait a minute please...
<alkisg> company_: here are some ring packages for armhf: http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/r/ring/
<alkisg> This one first: http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/r/ring/ring-daemon_20160804.3.dfb2548~dfsg1-1_armhf.deb
<alkisg> This one second: http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/r/ring/ring_20160804.3.dfb2548~dfsg1-1_armhf.deb
<alkisg> If that doesn't work, search for some other softphone
<drp> speaking of arm
<drp> is OpenGL support planned for the raspi come 6.10? or is that in the too hard basket?
 * alkisg gave up on raspberry pi, it's cpu is extremely slow... and I'm only using it for vnc to a real desktop currently :)
<drp> fair enough, the rpi3 is working pretty well for me
<drp> especially with the YT2Player extension for firefox
<drp> means I can send youtube to vlc which processes with the OMX codecs
<drp> so far I have a usable desktop for light work
<alkisg> http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_367432.html ==> 65 euros all included, cheaper than rpi3 and 10 times faster and amd64
<alkisg> No need for special packages and plugins etc etc
<drp> also I got the fastest sd card I could shove in the thing so it loads quickly
<drp> but that's no fun
<drp> also
<drp> rpi3 is 35 buckaroos
<alkisg> Add the sd, the hdmi cable, the case etc
<drp> is the EU really butt fucking you that bad?
<alkisg> ?
<alkisg> I've no idea what you mean
<drp> 65 euros > 35 dollars
<alkisg> I meant that you didn't add the extra stuff that pi needs
<alkisg> Add the cost of the sd card, of the hdmi cable, the case etc
<alkisg> And you'll see that it's more expensive than what I linked
<bekks> 4$ sd, 8$ case, 5$ cable.
<alkisg> Click on the link
<bekks> Still less than 65$.
<alkisg> See what you're missing
<drp> more like 1$ cable
<bekks> I wont miss anything, since that link contains an AMD.
<alkisg> It's intel, not amd
<alkisg> 32GB eMMC ROM doesn't cost 4$
<alkisg> 2 GB RAM doesn't cost 0$
<drp> that is pretty cool
<alkisg> You don't have USB3 nor real ethernet
<alkisg> You don't have 4k display support
<alkisg> Heck you don't even have a power adapter by default, while this one does
<drp> looks like that thing is based off intels SoC stuff that they're doing now
<drp> seems similar to http://www.lattepanda.com/
<alkisg> The chinese have a whole lot of these, many under $70
<alkisg> And some under $30
<alkisg> Here's one with 20€, everything included (with android though, arm-based): http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_401685.html
<alkisg> I still prefer the intel based one
<drp> man I would not touch anything other than Raspberry or icube when it comes to arm
<drp> the intel ones would be the way to go
<alkisg> arm with android is fine in a lot of cases, they do have gpu drivers and everything
<alkisg> with linux it's another story... even rpi isn't upstream'ed enough
<drp> yes but it's non-free as fuark and often has super locked down anything
<alkisg> x86 ftw :)
<drp> x86 is in many ways worse
<alkisg> rpi is non-free as well, it boots from a binary blob
<drp> yep
<alkisg> While x86 bios has been documented since 1981
<drp> if you could mix rpi and beaglebone then you'd have the freest thing around
<drp> broadcom open sourced the gpu of the rpi
<alkisg> Well... they're at least trying a bit
<alkisg> The blob is still closed source
<drp> hey it's broadcom, anything more than urinating acid on their customers is welcomed
<alkisg> Haha
<bekks> I havent seen an opensource bios yet.
<alkisg> libreboot supports many boards
<alkisg> Because of the open specs
<drp> libreboot supports 3 thinkpads and 2 macbooks
<alkisg> The code doesn't need to be open source, the specs do need to be
<alkisg> That's an issue with the floss community, not with the specs
<alkisg> Hardware manufactures don't have to develop with open source, but they do need open specs
<drp> I will argue that some specs are bad
<drp> Microsofts open format is horrifying and you'd have a hard time conforming to it
<drp> but yeah libreboot
<drp> the most open thing that exists currently is probably the Talos Workstation
<alkisg> That's because they developed it as closed source for ms office, and build upon all its versions, and then decided to publish the result... it was not designed to be an open spec from the start
<drp> POWER8 with completely open firmware
<drp> wasn't it forced by the EU to publish the result?
<alkisg> Yup, more or less..
<rangergord> can I replace that nice progress bar with the 5 circles with the usual scrolling text of loaded services?
<flexiondotorg> https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-yakkety-beta1/
<tiox> Who's had luck making DockbarX work in mate-panel?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-26
<dasti> hi
<alkisg> Hello
<dasti> I'm looking for a tutorial to make the live ubuntu mat usb key persistent, any good links ?
<alkisg> The usb creator has an option to enable persistence
<dasti> strange th version I have here just ask me a source iso and a usb target and that' s it
<reptarius> hi i lookin on sometroy1 is he here?
<alkisg> dasti, no such option? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/startupdiskcreator.jpg
<dasti> it' s definitively not there
<dasti> (running ubuntu mate 16.04.1)
<alkisg> usb-creator (0.3.0) xenial; urgency=medium  [ Marc Deslauriers ]
<alkisg>   * Rework the whole imaging process for writing to devices:    - Use an equivalent of dd to make an exact copy of the image to the device    - This also breaks persistence.
<alkisg> ...so yeah you're right, it's not there since usb-creator 0.3.0
<alkisg> They probably did that to support both uefi and bios
<dasti> I found tutorials on wiki.ubuntu.com but it seems oudated
<alkisg> Btw, it's always possible to just do a regular installation in the usb drive
<alkisg> And maybe mkusb will work too, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb/persistent
<dasti> ok thanks for the informations, I' m going to try the install directly on the usb kery :)
<reptarius> hi
<alkisg> Hello reptarius
<reptarius> hello, how are you?
<alkisg> I'm fine thank you. Note though that this is a linux support channel, so its topics are restricted to that.
<reptarius> okay thanks, but i dont question, i'm loooking of new people's  for my friendlist, i'm a  new user of ubuntu. ^
<reptarius> ^^
<reptarius> okay, write this ohter, i'm new user of Linux by Ubuntu new
<dasti> welcome in the community :)
<reptarius> thanks guys ^^
<SWAT> I've just installed 16.04.1 and apparantly my ATI cards works fine (with radeon module), but the Intel card doesn't at all. The Intel card gives a black screen only, but exists (since my mouse can move there and it's visible through xrandr). Any advice?
<niels__> Hi there! My brandnew laptop with Mate 16.04 doesn't detect the battery. When I type acpi in the terminal, then I get: No support for device type: power_supply. But acpi is installed: #acpi -v gives me: acpi 1.7. I have called for help on ubuntuforums/general help and also on ask.ubuntu at stackexchange. I got Several hundred views, but not a single reply!!! Has anybody an idea?
<SWAT> niels__: how 'new' is your laptop? When was the model first released?
<waltersraspberry> hello
<waltersraspberry> i need help
<waltersraspberry> hello i need help
<niels__> Hi! I don't know when the model was first released. You can see the details here: https://www.mysn.de/schenker-flex-notebooks/schenker-f516
<pavlushka> !help | waltersraspberry
<ubottu> waltersraspberry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<waltersraspberry> how can i start dydns
<waltersraspberry> and make telegram on raspberry pi with ubuntu mate
<alohm> Hello all. Love Mate. Just ran into my first issue that a search did not easily find.
<alohm> where do I go to adjust places links? The downloads link changed to another dir?
<alohm> in caja
<alkisg> alohm: I think in .config/user-dirs.dirs
<alkisg> It's not specific to a file manager, it's the same to all desktop environments afaik
<alohm> I will look now
<alohm> oh nice ty
<alohm> Donne tyvm. Not sure why I didnt see that file in caja but cli found it
<alohm> tyvm.
<alohm> I found that on google but no file? With your help I looked harder assuming the info was more correct. Thanks again.
<alkisg> Ctrl+H in caja enables showing hidden files
<alkisg> Files starting with a dot are "hidden" in linux ls and file manager
<alohm> I had them shown? Oh well pebkac error lol
<alohm> ty again
<alkisg> You're welcome; note that you might need to logoff /logon for the change to take effect
<alohm> I used cli and ls
<alohm> nope immediately effective. and a much better option than addiing bookmarks. that is how it got screwed up by the way
<jsum> anyone knows an app or way to password protect hosts file ?
<jsum> without encrypting it, so it can function properly
<Akuli> ...use a custom hosts file to look up your ip-s? :D
<jsum> Well, what I'm looking to achieve is that I will give the password to a family member so I can no longer access it, neither with the password or another way
<jsum> Kind of too general question here but glad you responded
<Akuli> if someone doesn't have access to the hosts file do you expect him to still be able to run applications that use it?
<Akuli> thats obviously not possible
<Akuli> also, are you talking about the same hosts file i am talking about=
<Akuli> ?
<jsum>  /etc/hosts
<Akuli> ok so we are
<jsum> Let me be more specific, I want to stop me from accessing certain websites
<Akuli> without seeing a list of them?
<jsum> I will be putting them there myself :P
<Akuli> then whats the problem?
<Akuli> or do you want to prevent others from seeing the list?
<jsum> I will be putting some websites in hosts file that I don't want me to visit ( to control myself ). I want to password protect the hosts file ( someone else will put the password so I don't know )
<jsum> and I'm looking for an app or way to do so
<Akuli> the only way to do that is with permissions
<Akuli> and if your other users can sudo there's no way to do that
<jsum> but what prevents me from logging in as root ?
<Akuli> nothing
<Akuli> as you can see
<Akuli> not everyone should be able to sudo
<jsum> so I should put another person to change root password so he only knows the password. make a user with root permissions except from that one file and use the new user instead?
<Akuli> what do you mean
<Akuli> root permissions are like all or nothing
<jsum> Indeed :s
<Akuli> not like "root permissions except this and that"
<jsum> You are correct
<Akuli> so your user should not be root
<Akuli> let me guess.. you're about to give your child his/her first computer? :D
<jsum> hahah no :P
<jsum> I'm actually trying to prevent myself from wasting my time
<jsum> so I can be more productive
<jsum> lack of will :/
<Akuli> oh there we go
<Akuli> just get a browser addon that allows you to block whatever sites you want
<jsum> can I pm you?
<Akuli> why?
<Akuli> you can if you need to, of course :)
<jsum> just not to spam the channel I guess
<jsum> kk
<Akuli> nobody else needs help here right now, so its not really spamming :)
<jsum> Well, then what prevents me from removing the browser plugin ? :P
<Akuli> you can't prevent yourself from doing things anyway :)
<Akuli> you're root on your computer, you know your stuff
<jsum> I see
<jsum> thank you mate, I will try and figure something out but it seems I'm limited
<Akuli> another option is to set up another computer
<Akuli> and access internet through it
<Akuli> but you could always just connect to the internet directly instead of through that other computer, or reinstall to get root access..
<jsum> yeah :P
<jsum> I guess I will take the simpler way then
<jsum> and exercise my WILL !
<ouroumov_> Yeah, that or renounce admin rights
<Akuli> like i said, reinstallation will give them back to him
<Akuli> reinstallation
<Akuli> lol
<ouroumov_> So make reinst too risky.
<ouroumov_> BIOS password on laptops.
<jsum> and time consuming :P
<ouroumov_> Locked boot order.
<Akuli> no way to back up files...
<netvixtra> I installed ubuntu-mate and gave the computer to my 4-yo
<netvixtra> It's still alive.
<Akuli> netvixtra, nice to know!
<Akuli> i got my first computer at around that age
<Akuli> it was an old windows 95 and i used paint and word with it :D
<Akuli> netvixtra, if he/she is interested in maths or computers in general, introduce him/her to the awesome world of programming :) he/she will love it
<netvixtra> I guess he has to learn basics first..
<Akuli> programming really doesn't take much :)
<Akuli> a text editor and a terminal
<Akuli> ubuntu mate comes with all that
<Akuli> or just a terminal to get started
<Akuli> i often wish i had found out programming at the age of four :(
<Akuli> i found it when i was 15
<rahtgaz> But you did. It was called LEGO
<jsum> hahah
<jsum> :o
<Akuli> rahtgaz, i did spend a lot of time with legos
<Akuli> and it was fun
<rahtgaz> Who hasn't :)
<Akuli> but really, programming is not hard
<Akuli> open a terminal and type python3, then type: print("Hello world!")
<Akuli> you wrote code!:D
<Akuli> better yet
<Akuli> type 1+2
<Akuli> :D
<Akuli> 1+2
<rahtgaz> exit() also works. It's code too! ;)
<Akuli> or just Ctrl+D :) the real thing is sys.exit though
<Akuli> you don't want to rely on the site module
<Akuli> seriously though, i think a nice way to get him started with programming would be irc
<Akuli> if he would come to a beginner-friendly programming channel like "hi im 4 years old" that'd be just awesome :D
<rahtgaz> I don't know... I have a different view on that
<Akuli> rahtgaz, not #python, definitely not #python
<rahtgaz> Programming is awesome and fun. But at the age of 4 I think it shouldn't be up to the parents to start implanting choices on their kids.
<Akuli> but netvixtra definitely has a point too
<rahtgaz> #python is ok. Why you say that?
<Akuli> starting slowly is a great idea, i spent about 2 weeks with print and input when i was getting started
<Akuli> rahtgaz, its huge
<rahtgaz> oh right
<Akuli> its great for advanced people, not for beginners
<Akuli> i wonder how young linus was when he started
<Akuli> in some interview he mentioned that he was young, but i dont know how young
<rahtgaz> I was 15 myself. On a ZXSpectrum
<rahtgaz> He was about that age too
<Akuli> thinking about this a bit more, you're right
<Akuli> 4 years is pretty young..
<Akuli> i'd say a nice time is when he has learned basics in math, like multiplication and division
<rahtgaz> In our time there weren't computers available at home. In europe it was the ZXSpectrum in the early 80s that started our generation of programmers. and we were in our early to mid teens
<Akuli> which operating systems did you work with?
<Akuli> unix-likes or ms dos?
<rahtgaz> Well, there was no OS. That console has a BASIC interpreter and also allowed for machine code. We had to write directly on metal.
<Akuli> ok :)
<rahtgaz> MSDOS was a few years away when amstrad started selling the first affordable computers.
<Akuli> david beazley has a video where he has connected his old computer running basic to the internet :D
<rahtgaz> yah. there's plenty of stuff like that :) There's also large communities around those old systems still. Both the Sinclair ZX Spectrum and the ... for get the name of the USA equivalent at the time
<jsum> I'm so glad I've removed windows completely off my system
<rahtgaz> you did good jsum
<jsum> you guys are awesome :)
<rahtgaz> glad you think that. I was about to ask for a loan
<jsum> gladly
<rahtgaz> oooh!
<rahtgaz> ;)
<jsum> anything except money though :P
<rahtgaz> bah! darn!
<mr-robot-oo7> Hello everyone, where can I locate the boot up settings please? Just installed it, been testing it and I notice my laptop is rather running hot fast.
<mr-robot-oo7> okay, never mind...Bye
<jsum> well that was disappointing
<nomic> he waited 10 seconds
<nomic> they xpect on irc
<nomic> mebbe burned up
<nomic> 'running hot'
<jsum> hehe
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-27
<zak> How do I auto-hide the Launcher cupertino
<Guest86961> How do I auto-hide the Launcher cupertino
<jsum> Click the plank icon
<jsum> go to behavior tab
<jsum> and you'll see it
<Guest86961> thank you, I'm very new with linux
<Guest86961> Finely free from windows and not looking back at all.
<jsum> yea sure
<jsum> oops hes gone
<chilenox> hola
<SamSagaZ> hi guys, i want to install an SO to my raspberry to run it an small home server (to run apache/mysql/php) and to use as media center too to connect my TV to the raspberry, ubuntu-mate will be OK?
<jsum> of course, I don't see why not
<SamSagaZ> just a little scared abt performance
<SamSagaZ> :/
<chilenox> hola, alguien que hable español?
<SamSagaZ> chilenox, no :D
<SamSagaZ> que pasa?
<chilenox> de donde eres?
<chilenox> hola
<SamSagaZ> Argentina
<chilenox> y que se cuenta ?
<jsum> well, I would suggest you go with a cli if you're concerned about performance
<SamSagaZ> yes but cant run any media center via CLI, right?
<jsum> i dont know why I skipped the media center part :P
<SamSagaZ> :D
<reptarius> hello
<netvixtra> hi
<reptarius> what are you doing just a moment?
<naenae> MF
<naenae> hello
<destiney> rjog
<ubuntu-mate> yo
<TaZeR> hows everyones ubuntu going?
<TaZeR> mine is soaring like a fox
<White_Light> foxes live in dens
<TaZeR> not anymore =D
<ubuntu-mate> hi everyone, just testing my new laptop lol
<Mr_J> sup
<ubuntu-mate> lel
 * nomic still v pleased iwth mate on pi 3s
<nomic> are workhorses
<nomic> in xchange for < 1 watt
<nomic> each
<Mr_J> there's an "s" version?
<TaZeR> nice ubuntu-mate what kinda laptop you get?
<nomic> hes gone tazer
<TaZeR> ah ok
<nhwi38272> hello
<nhwi38272> Can someone help? My software boutique was working fine yesterday. I was downloading card games and whatnot and wanted to download some music applications on my machine. I t returned an error saying "Package operation failed". I have tried sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get autoclean, sudo apt-get clean, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf. Nothing seems to resolve this issue. I am
<nhwi38272> up to date with the latest version of Ubuntu Mate.
<bekks> nhwi38272: Can you pastebin the outcome of "sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade" please and share the URL?
<Akuli> i know where your rm command is coming from :D
<nhwi38272> copy and paste the outcome of sudo-apt get update?
<Akuli> run that, and copy-paste what you get to a site like dpaste.com, then give us a link to your paste
<Akuli> but your rm command is from here, isn't it? https://github.com/linuxmint/mintsources/blob/master/usr/lib/linuxmint/mintSources/mintSources.py#L975
<nhwi38272> yeah lol ive been trying
<bekks> !pastebin | nhwi38272
<ubottu> nhwi38272: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bekks> nhwi38272: So are you using Mint or Ubuntu?
<nhwi38272> http://dpaste.com/3BD76AB
<Akuli> seems much like ubuntu
<nhwi38272> yeah its ubuntu mate
<Akuli> run this: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<Akuli> i want to see what that looks like
<bekks> First, remove the references to the cdrom in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bekks> Then run sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade again
<nhwi38272> so go to sources and uncheck cdrom?
<Akuli> yes
<Akuli> to be more precise, just add a # in front of it
<Akuli> you can edit that file with `sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list`
<nhwi38272> hot do u put that vertical line in after .list?
<nhwi38272> how*
<Akuli> depends on your keyboard layout
<Akuli> on an american keyboard, i think its shift + the key to bottom left from your enter key
<Akuli> on this finnish keyboard its altgr + the key next to left shift
<Akuli> but you really don't need to use it, this command does the same thing:   nc termbin.com 9999 < /etc/apt/sources.list
<nhwi38272> ok i entered it
<Akuli> you should get a link
<Akuli> paste it here
<nhwi38272> http://termbin.com/a3jm
<Akuli> weird
<Akuli> your cdrom is already disabled
<Akuli> how about this one?    ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | nc termbin.com 9999
<Akuli> im sorry you need that | character
<Akuli> just copy-paste it from my message if you have trouble writing it
<nhwi38272> yeah i found the key
<nhwi38272> http://termbin.com/m57i
<nhwi38272> i ran the commands bekks said after unchecking cdrom and there is an ubuntu base update that is 151 kb.it returned Package operation failed. The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<bekks> PAstebin the entire output.
<nhwi38272> output for the sudo apt update?
<bekks> For both commands.
<nhwi38272> ok
<nhwi38272> http://dpaste.com/04NYGK8
<bekks> Pastebin "dmesg" too, please.
<nhwi38272> whats dmesg
<bekks> a command.
<nhwi38272> http://dpaste.com/2R8JE4D
<nhwi38272> plz helo
<nhwi38272> lol
<nhwi38272> serious i need help
<bekks> you need help in bying a new harddisk.
<bekks> Your current one is dead.
<Akuli> what?
<Akuli> why do you think so?
<bekks> Look at the errors in dmesg.
<Akuli> ...pastebin link?
<bekks> [ 4957.122379] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 16777425
<bekks> 0827 213620 < nhwi38272> http://dpaste.com/2R8JE4D
<Akuli> :(
<bekks> There you go...
<Akuli> I need a new hard drive... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc4JbzPqups :D
<Akuli> lol
<Akuli> sorry i just had to
<nhwi38272> whats wrong wuth my hdd
<pavlushka> Hello Akuli bekks :)
<Akuli> nhwi38272, seems like it's breaking
<bekks> nhwi38272: your disk is broken. It is dead.
<bekks> You need to replace it.
<Akuli> in my experience, you can reinstall to get a working system but it will break again some day
<Akuli> or maybe
<pavlushka> Akuli: are you using gpt?
<Akuli> he just needs to reinstall to a less broken sector
<nhwi38272> ah
<Akuli> pavlushka, i'm not an expert at partitioning
<bekks> Akuli: and more sectors are dying, and the disk breaks even more.
<Akuli> all i know is that i can use fdisk to get my disk partitioned and i'm good to go! :D
<bekks> nhwi38272: Dont listen to him, replace the disk.
<Akuli> as you can see
<Akuli> dont listen to me
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<Akuli> ssd's are nice
<pavlushka> bekks: are you using gpt?
<bekks> pavlushka: Why?
<Akuli> with an ssd your computer will be like 3 times faster and they never break
<bekks> Akuli: Bullshit.
<Akuli> bekks, my personal experience..
<bekks> Akuli: Every disk can break.
<Akuli> of course
<pavlushka> bekks: I need to know about it in practice :)
<Akuli> but they're much harder to break
<Akuli> bekks, every disk will break, but ssd's last much longer
<bekks> pavlushka: Then you need to start with an actual support question, not by taking polls.
<bekks> Akuli: Depends on the usage.
<pavlushka> bekks: I failed to help this guy http://paste.ubuntu.com/23093629/
<bekks> pavlushka: there is no GPT system partition.
<pavlushka> bekks: then why this line "grub-install: warning: this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible." ?
<bekks> pavlushka: that line tells you that there is no EFI System partition to be included.
<bekks> pavlushka: I just said that ;)
<pavlushka> bekks: so what can be done in this situation?
<bekks> Create an EFI system partition.
<pavlushka> labeled as "/boot" ?
<pavlushka> I meant mount point
<bekks> No, you need to mount it as /boot/efi
<pavlushka> aha
<pavlushka> at the very beginning of the disk?
<bekks> Yes.
<sixwheeledbeast> SSD's are "much harder to break"  ... not necessarily SSD's have a finite number of writes, HDD's wear mechanically. So depends on the application.
<Akuli> ...at least they're really fast!
<Akuli> you don't realize how much time your computer wastes with disk i/o until you have an ssd
<sixwheeledbeast> Dual drive setups are the ideal solution, /home /swap /tmp etc on HDD, everything else on SSD
<Akuli> i like to put swap to the ssd, and just set the swappiness to something really small
<Akuli> by default its 60, i crank it down to like 5
<sixwheeledbeast> Why if you end up with swap you don't have enough RAM, simple as
<sixwheeledbeast> TRIM (discard) and noatime are also important for SSDs
<sixwheeledbeast> You could also consider a switch from CFQ to NOOP if you want the best from your SSD
<geko1> hi All!
<geko1> anyone here can help me with @RasberryPi3 Audio issue?
<capitaomorte> Does anyone know how to completely remove window decorations in Ubuntu MATE?
<yanos> which decor ?
<alkisg> $ gsettings list-recursively | grep decor
<alkisg> org.mate.maximus undecorate false
<alkisg> org.mate.interface gtk-decoration-layout 'menu:minimize,maximize,close'
<alkisg> The first one happens when windows are maximized (all title bar hidden), the second is the existense/order of the buttons
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-28
<logical> Hi, is it possible to make mate top panel look flat, like xfce? I tried to google it a lot but didn't find anything apropriate
<logical> I also hope you dont mind me asking you couple questions like, is it somehow possible to set when increasing volume to always allow to go over 100%, so i dont have always to go right clikc and open sound preferences to do that
<logical> also when i use rhythmbox and close it the music still plays on, i have to reopen it and stop the sound, can the controls be integrated in the panel or there is another way
<yanflap> Q1: Have you tried different controls from appearance settings ?
<yanflap> also
<yanflap> if you right click on volume volume icon
<yanflap> you can adjust the output volume over 100%
<yanflap> first click sound preferences ofcourse
<jbicha> logical: do you see a Quit in Rhythmbox's menus? ("Close" doesn't close is actually from a Ubuntu patch for those who like having music playiing in the background)
<logical> yanflap yea but that bothers me, whenever i want the volume over 100% I have to right click and change it manually,
<logical> jbicha didnt know that, thank you
 * johnc4510 asks if anyone else is having problems with tilda
<johnc4510> meh...nevermind...needed new batteries in keyboard....sorry
<yanflap> :p
<johnc4510> :/
<yanflap> see johnc as your nickname feels weird ( like talking to myself ) as I tend to use it often for myself in emails, usernames etc..
<yanflap> seeing*
<johnc4510> yanflap: i see :-}
<monark> hi
<alkisg> Hello
<monark> where are you from
<alkisg> monark: this is an ubuntu support channel, its topics are restricted to that
<monark> ok
<alkisg> monark: ask here, not in private windows
<monark> how can i dual boot into windows
<alkisg> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<alkisg> Follow the first link
<monark> ok , thanks
<alkisg> You're welcome
<monark> is there ubuntu-boot-repair available
<monark> on mate
<alkisg> !repair
<alkisg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<alkisg> Yes, it you can install it on mate
<monark> can i program c++ in ubuntu mate
<monark> in
<alkisg> Yes
<monark> how
<mate|2330> hi
<monark> thanks developers for developing ubuntu / ubuntu mate and other distributions
<monark> hello
<monark_linux> hi
<drp> has anyone been able to get temp monitoring on the rpi here?
<netvixtra> drp: there are several guides to getting it to work
<drp> I got told of one in the rpi chat where you can grab the number from the /sys/ directory
<drp> have I just failed at googling?
<netvixtra> installed libraspberrypi-bin and tried vcgencmd?
<drp> what's vcgencmd?
<drp> there's no man page
<drp> I do have the bin installed though
<netvixtra> Your google-fu is lacking.
<netvixtra> http://www.elinux.org/RPI_vcgencmd_usage
<drp> thank you!
<drp> I should've just googled vcgencmd -_-
<drp> after dicking around with OpenBSD so much I've gotten into the habit of man pages
<drp> and then finding out that there's no help googling if you can't understand the man page
<netvixtra> hehe
<netvixtra> sometimes I forget google exists too..
<drp> why not
<drp> they're part of my life too much anyway
<drp> better to prod random people on irc :p
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest10410> ok
<monark> hi
<monark> can anyone please tell me how to open the software which i downloaded from boutique.
<drp> It will show up in the applications bar on the top left hand corner of your screen
<ubuntu-mate> hola quien habla español
<netvixtra> no bueno
<johnc4510> in MATE is there a way to change the preferred Multimedia player to Clementine? in the control centers preferred apps it only has vlc or rhythmbox...cant see a way to change it
<rahtgaz> johnc4510: On the MATE panel menu, you got to System -> Preferences -> Personal -> Preferred Applications. Click the Multimedia Tab. Clementine should be selectable on the Multimedia Player dropdown
<johnc4510> rahtgaz: yeah i already tried that...no clementine there, just vlc and rhythmbox
<rahtgaz> how did you install clementine?
<johnc4510> pretty sure i did it from synaptic
<johnc4510> i have version 1.2.3+git1354.....
<johnc4510> ending in xenial
<sixwheeledbeast> if it's in the applications list under Sound & Video is should be available to select in preferred applications.
<rahtgaz> johnc4510: I had problems with the preferred applications before. IT hides some items sometimes. You are probably experiencing the same
<johnc4510> sixwheeledbeast: it's in the sound & video, but not the preferred apps
<rahtgaz> the problems got fixed when i moved to MATE 1.14.1
<johnc4510> rahtgaz: could be i guess
<johnc4510> ah...i was thinking of doing that anyway...may give it a go when i have time later...thx all
<sixwheeledbeast> is there a custom option?
<johnc4510> nope
<johnc4510> i looked good
<johnc4510> hee hee
<sixwheeledbeast> Have you tried to use open with...
<johnc4510> is moving up to 1.14.1 pretty seamless
<johnc4510> sixwheeledbeast: if you mean going to an individual file and changing that to hopefully get clementine as preferred, it didn't work...still showed vlc first
<sixwheeledbeast> yep, oh
<johnc4510> nods
<sixwheeledbeast> if you still have no luck maybe try to --reinstall clementine
<johnc4510> worth a try...will probably still end up installing 1.14.1
<johnc4510> hee hee...running off to install 1.14.1...back shortly...i hope :-}
<johnc4510> ok...got 1.14.1 installed np...still no clementine in preferred...well it's not that big a deal...got a newish desktop lol
<johnc4510> i did notice in the release notes that nm-applet was changed out...looking forward to putting 1.14.1 on my lappy to see if that's better
<johnc4510> all in all i'm very happy with 16.04...thx to all
<danny_> is there a reason that the applet for battery power uses so much memory?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-21
<kmiller_> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> /usr/bin/inxi: illegal option -- 0
<Jack_Sparrow> Error 7: One of the options you entered in your script parameters: -S0
<Jack_Sparrow> is not supported.The option may require extra arguments to work.
<Jack_Sparrow> For supported options (and their arguments), check the help menu: inxi -h
<Jack_Sparrow> System:    Host jack Kernel 4.10.0-24-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop MATE 1.16.1
<Jack_Sparrow>            Distro Linux Mint 18.1 Serena
<Jack_Sparrow> Graphics:  Card Intel Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display
<Jack_Sparrow>            Display Server X.Org 1.18.4 drivers intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) Resolution 1600x900@60.06hz
<Jack_Sparrow>            GLX Renderer Mesa DRI Intel Bay Trail GLX Version 3.0 Mesa 11.2.0
<jcinfo> alguem do Brazil?
<Slephnirr> hi everyone
<Slephnirr> quick question: where does mate store the default programms configuration? I need to change it manually. for example when i click on places -> home folder it opens gwenview instead of caja. does anyone know where to change this?
<vlt> Slephnirr: Many things seem to be stored in ~/.config/dconf/user
<qteyetrwrwgf> kernel in U-Mate 17.10 4.11?
<Slephnirr> but where do i set it globaly?
<vlt> Slephnirr: `dconf dump /` should export that.
<Slephnirr> the thing is i am on a client that loads the system via network but read only ... i want to set the default application systemwide for all clients
<qteyetrwrwgf> or https://www.kernel.org/ 4.12, 4.13?
<vlt> Slephnirr: I propably would try to find the setting in the exported data, correct that and then use the dconf system to create a new conf file to be used later.
<vlt> Maybe there's a uch better way :D
<vlt> *much
<ouroumov> Slephnirr, hi
<Slephnirr> hey
<Slephnirr> vlt, thx for the input ... gonna take a look at it
<ouroumov> Slephnirr, you can change these applications @ System -> Preferences -> Personal -> Preferred Applications
<Slephnirr> i know but that doesn't work as i explained above
<Slephnirr> since it's not a normal desktop install and i want to set it global for every user per default
<ouroumov> I see
<Slephnirr> so i hoped there would be some kind of global config file in /etc or whereever that i could edit
<qteyetrwrwgf> Don't answer that question. Ubuntu not U-Mate i see info 17.10 = 4.13
<Slephnirr> ?
<qteyetrwrwgf> kernel in U-Mate 17.10 4.11?
<Slephnirr> dunno
<ouroumov> qteyetrwrwgf, 4.12 in current daily
<qteyetrwrwgf> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_version_history#Ubuntu_17.10_.28Artful_Aardvark.29
<ouroumov> qteyetrwrwgf, 4.13 is what the kernel will probably be when it's release time, it's not the current kernel.
<qteyetrwrwgf> я могу и по русски
<qteyetrwrwgf> и даже по русски для меня будет лучше
<ouroumov> !ru | qteyetrwrwgf
<ubottu> qteyetrwrwgf: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<qteyetrwrwgf> for me it is not a problem. Release in two months.
<bobandy> best way to declutter ubuntu? like, deinstall unneeded programms & packages?
<bobandy> apt remove or the gui software boutique thingy?
<qteyetrwrwgf> The same problem and what do i don't know. But alsa not see microphone. Widespread problem? Quiet sound of the microphone. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=246985.0 on ru irc 7 people are "sleeping" or busy with something. Need more tests, how the microphone works not only with Raltek sound chip
<qteyetrwrwgf> U-mate 17.04 64
<sixwheeledbeast> Probably easier to find packages to remove with a GUI unless you know the package manes for everything your trying to remove.
<sixwheeledbeast> s/manes/names/
<sixwheeledbeast> ubuntu software centre and installed programmes is a GUI option. for CLI dpkg -l
<qteyetrwrwgf> I use Linux with headset 2 months, Linux not in VirtualBox and this happens, quiet sound of the microphone, always.
<qteyetrwrwgf> <sixwheeledbeast> you say for me?
<qteyetrwrwgf> you say me?
<qteyetrwrwgf> Maybe i should open a bug report on the Ubuntu website about it?
<sixwheeledbeast> no bobandy. As I said the other day try looking in alsamixer settings, it seems to be a common question on forums about lower mic volume.
<qteyetrwrwgf> I realized this, i think may be time to create a bug report. 3 years is not short time.
<qteyetrwrwgf> I understand this, i think may be time to create a bug report. 3 years is not short time.
<Jack_Sparrow> sixwheeledbeast, pavucontrol and bump audio out to 150%
<qteyetrwrwgf> pavucontrol this mixer?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-3build1 (zesty), package size 111 kB, installed size 732 kB
<qteyetrwrwgf> but need delete default mixer libmatemixer for install pavucontrol this, not normally.
<qteyetrwrwgf> but need delete default mixer libmatemixer for install pavucontrol this not normally.
<sixwheeledbeast> I would imagine it's something to be looked at upstream of Ubuntu-MATE
<qteyetrwrwgf> what mixer is the default in Ubuntu for pulse?
<qteyetrwrwgf> not u-mate
<qteyetrwrwgf> in mint?
<qteyetrwrwgf> say this on irc ubuntu-uk
<shiva_> hi
<luk> buona sera, ho un problema con ubuntu mate 16.04.3 ma anche con altre distro a base ubuntu ovvero non funziona l'audio. Potete darmi un aiuto? grazie luciano
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo apt-get install pacucontrol
<gobagouba> hello guys
<gobagouba> how can i see the availiabe wireless networks on virtual machine?
<gobagouba> i have try many things (compat wireless, etc) but not work
<Jack_Sparrow> gobagouba, Vbox Support Questions - #vbox on freenode
<gobagouba> thank you!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<tom> tommy83
<pitip1> bonjour
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-22
<Jack_Sparrow> !info flux
<ubottu> Package flux does not exist in zesty
<Jack_Sparrow> !find flux
<ubottu> Found: fluxbox, golang-github-influxdata-toml-dev, golang-github-influxdb-enterprise-client-dev, golang-github-influxdb-influxdb-dev, golang-github-influxdb-usage-client-dev, influxdb, influxdb-client, influxdb-dev, pcp-export-pcp2influxdb, python-influxdb (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flux&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Jack_Sparrow> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-2 (zesty), package size 706 kB, installed size 3481 kB
<allan_> i am realy impressed with ubuntu mate
<allan_> hi i am using Ubuntu mate. i updated now have no software boute
<allan_> could any one help
<allan_> i am using ubuntu mate 1710
<allan_> I think its something to do with libwebkit2gtk-4.o
<kirsche> hallo.hab da mal ne frage. mein wlan funktioniert unter ubuntu 17.10 nicht. kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
<aiden> pabu12345
<aiden> hello
<TaZeR> ubuntu ubuntu when i hear your name it sings like a butterfly in my window
<Guest14698> Allan - are you saying your computer isn't booting after an update?  Might be GRUB got messed up.  Boot to live CD and download the Boot Repair tool.  Run it and follow directions to make new GRUB bootloader.
<mate|59902> Hi all
<mate|59902> Is there someone here knows how increase the size of cursore in ubuntu_
<mate|59902> Is there someone here knows how increase the size of cursor in ubuntu_
<mate|59902> \';[]
<mate|59902> Is there someone here knows how increase the size of cursor in ubuntu?
<mate|59902> I'm in search of a solution but all the solution I found don't work
<Jack_Sparrow> ?
<mate|59902> no dconf no tweak tool or other
<mate|59902> Is there someone here knows how increase the size of cursor in ubuntu?
<mate|59902> I'm in search of a solution but all those I found on the web don't work
<mate|59902> no dconf no tweak tool or other seems work
<Guest14698> Did you try the solutions offered on this page?  https://askubuntu.com/questions/126491/how-do-i-change-the-cursor-and-its-size
<Jack_Sparrow> did you look in gsettings.. ?
<mate|59902> Guest14698 and Jack_Sparrow now I'm going to reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> !info wine-qt
<ubottu> Package wine-qt does not exist in zesty
<Jack_Sparrow> !find wine-qt
<ubottu> Package/file wine-qt does not exist in zesty
<Jack_Sparrow> !find wine
<ubottu> Found: fonts-wine, gnome-wine-icon-theme, libkwineffects10, libwine, libwine-dev, libwine-development, libwine-development-dev, q4wine, shiki-wine-theme, twine (and 14 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wine&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Jack_Sparrow> !info q4wine
<ubottu> q4wine (source: q4wine): Qt GUI for wine (WINE). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1 (zesty), package size 3046 kB, installed size 6674 kB
<mate|54309> Hi all again
<mate|54309> I follow the instruction to encrease the pointer in ubuntu mate
<mate|54309> as told me Guest14698 and Jack sparrow but nothing happen
<mate|54309> as told me Guest14698 and Jack_Sparrow but nothing happen
<Jack_Sparrow> restart ?
<mate|54309> yes
<mate|54309> but nothing happens
<mate|54309> I'm using ubuntu mate 16.04.03
<mate|54309> nothing happens yet
<Eightynine> Please update Realtek 8192CU Wi-Fi driver with the latest version from GitHub. My adapter works bad and I've read it needs update. I have no skills to build from source.
<Menzador> Let me see the source.
<Menzador> Got a link?
<Menzador> I can walk you through it
<Menzador> Eightynine: ^
<Jack_Sparrow> Is that a usb wifi ?
<Eightynine> Sorry, I was away from here. Wait a minute please.
<Eightynine> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, that's a chipset for Wi-Fi adapters. https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=realtek+8192cu+&type= I don't know which exact though
<Menzador> OK Eightynine
<Jack_Sparrow> Is that a usb wifi ?  was my question
<Eightynine> What is root password for LiveCD? I installed antivirus to scan my Windows and it asks for root password.
<Jack_Sparrow> there is none
<Eightynine> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, I answered in message above.
<Jack_Sparrow> good luck with that
<Menzador> Eightynine: If you're using a 17.10 prerelease build, there's a problem with logins that will probably be fixed in a future build.
<Eightynine> No, it's 16.04. I can't scan my SSD with Windows it asks for root password to unlock. But I could access that disk without password using Caja.
<Menzador> Are you sure it's not asking for an encryption key?
<Eightynine> Task status: Failed - ScanEngine is not available.
<Jack_Sparrow> not installed right
<Jack_Sparrow> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.2+dfsg-6ubuntu0.1 (zesty), package size 105 kB, installed size 781 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> did you install from our repo or some online tutorial ?
<Eightynine> Do you recommend me to use ClamAV?
<Jack_Sparrow> Just asking what you used and where you got it
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont use windoes, I dont need an antivirus
<Eightynine> I downloaded and installed DrWeb (trial). Got license for 30 days.
<Menzador> !,$
<Menzador> !m$
<ubottu> Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<Jack_Sparrow> Eightynine, You should see them for support
<Jack_Sparrow> it clearly did not install correctly
<Jack_Sparrow> and no, sorry I dont do windows, good luck
<Eightynine> I restarted it and it says Running but still couldn't scan.
<Eightynine> How can I install ClamAV GUI?
<Akuli> Eightynine, why do you need it?
<Eightynine> It's more handy than CLI
<Akuli> i mean why do you need an antivirus to begin with
<Eightynine> Because my Windows works strange (boots for 2 minutes, restarts for 3 minutes, couldn't run software)
<Akuli> how does clamav on linux help?
<Eightynine> Don't know just wanted to try.
<Akuli> if you think your windows might have viruses you can check with something like kaspersky rescue disk
<Akuli> most of the time people think they need or want an antivirus on linux they don't
<Eightynine> Thank you I'll try. Just thought DrWeb could help better.
<Akuli> if you want something really powerful and you can boot normally you can also use a thing called hitman pro
<Eightynine> I know I always used Linux without antivirus. I even haven't it on Windows.
<Akuli> ok :)
<Akuli> some security professionals don't run antivirus on their windowses because viruses don't really appear themselves
<Eightynine> Why Firefox doesn't show X on tabs always? I have to hover mouse to see it or click right mouse button and then choose Close tab.
<nils> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.2+dfsg-6ubuntu0.1 (zesty), package size 105 kB, installed size 781 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in zesty
<Eightynine> Is that normal that MATE is 1.12?
<ronny_> hi hier bin ich nun wieder  - Mate installiert, mal sehen ob die Browser immer noch abstürzen
<ronny_> in mint hatte ich vorhin eine super Hilfe von hier, nun nochmals meinen dank
<ronny_> hallo immerhin startet mozilla hier allerdings bei youtube videos und oder einigen seiten die ich getestet habe stürzt der browser zwischendurch auch wieder ab
<ronny_> möglicherweise hat einer von uns hier einen tip wie der fehler zu behebn geht oder sollte ich einen anderen sehr einfachen browser benutzen der nie abstürzen kann ????
<ronny_> sind heuten alle zu müde - das verstehe ich
<spelinchanp> sup yall niggas
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-23
<allan_> hi all
<allan_> do anyone know how to fix the software boutique
<allan_> dose not display
<allan_> i am using ubuntu mate 17.10
<allan_> I know its buggy but
<karjala_> will this run ubuntu mate? https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gpd-pocket-7-0-umpc-laptop-ubuntu-or-win-10-os-laptop--2/#/
<khaos> anyone here?
<khaos> I just upgraded to Ubuntu Mate 17.04 and am getting "Could not acquire name on session bus"
<khaos> so I have nothing on my desktop except the welcome program
<khaos> no toolbars nothing
<mate|75452> hi everyone,
<ouroumov> hi mate|75452
<mate|75452> need help for some software not getting started from thinpc
<ouroumov> mate|75452, what software, what version of Ubuntu MATE?
<mate|75452> we have installed ubuntu mate 16.04 lts server amd then installed desktop over it and facing issue of thinpc not able to run software from their desk
<mate|75452> software is OpenERP v5 Client
<ouroumov> you mean Ubuntu Server 16.04, there's no "Ubuntu MATE Server"
<mate|75452> it comes on screen for 2 seconds and then abruptly shuts down
<ouroumov> mate|75452, do you get an error message?
<mate|75452> nah not over the screen, but how to get error (from which directory can I get the file)
<mate|75452> OS is Ubuntu Mate 16.04
<ouroumov> crash files are usually dumped in /var/crash
<ouroumov> mate|75452, you should attempt to run the software from a terminal, maybe you'll get additional information that way
<mate|75452> yes u are correct
<mate|75452> when we login to the Desktop of ThinPC then terminal gets started automatically or if not then we have to start terminal
<mate|75452> once terminal gets started
<mate|75452> and then we click on the link or icon of software to RUN it runs
<mate|75452> but what happens is it remains there until we click on something else on screen
<mate|75452> and then it disappear (means crash)
<ouroumov> OK, so find what command is executed when you click on the button, then use the same command in a terminal
<mate|75452> its shoftcut we have created on the Desktop which runs with the help of $python /usr/local/bin/openerp-client
<mate|75452> but one thing to notice
<mate|75452> on the Server Computer it runs perfectly without error
<ouroumov> Yeah I get it;
<mate|75452> on Thick Client (either windows or linux) or other OS it runs perfectly
<ouroumov> mate|75452, please run the command in a terminal and then report if you see an error message or not
<mate|75452> ok give  me a moment please
<mate|75452> Sir I am pasting this file here from tail -f /var/log/auth.log
<mate|75452> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQ3v1M42McR
<mate|75452> Also I got this message when I ran from Server (which works perfectly) prod@AUTO:~$ openerp-client
<mate|75452> WARNING:translate:Unable to set locale en_US.ISO8859-1
<mate|75452> but from the client, i am getting the message for you in a couple of minutes
<ouroumov> ?
<mate|75452> sorry i cannot figure out now, because now my server Desktop is down
<mate|75452> dont know what is happening
<frsing> hello
<frsing> why can't I install softwares from the store?
<frsing> anyone here?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<frsing> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> can you give me the link
<frsing> dont have a link, its from the store
<frsing> look
<frsing> file:///home/frsing/Desktop/Screenshot%20at%202017-08-23%2014:56:26.png
<frsing> can you open it?
<Jack_Sparrow> your screenshot ?
<frsing> yes
<frsing> it gives me that message
<frsing> that the package does not exist
<Jack_Sparrow> software is installed using synaptic or software manager.  goining outside that box can be risky for newer users
<Jack_Sparrow> what are you trying to install
<frsing> a weather app or something like that, I wanted to use the computer as a wall-mouted screen
<frsing> just to see the weather forecast
<frsing> and it should refresh automatically every 30 min
<Jack_Sparrow> frsing, gksudo synaptic and search for weather
<Jack_Sparrow> gnome-weather   might work for you
<frsing> it doesnt open me the synaptic, I put the password in but then nothing happens
<Jack_Sparrow> open software manager from the menu
<Jack_Sparrow> try just synaptic from menu not cli
<frsing> sorry i must be pretty stupid
<frsing> but i cant find it
<M_aD> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<M_aD> if it isn't installed^
<frsing> file:///home/frsing/Desktop/Screenshot%20at%202017-08-23%2015:10:56.png
<frsing> why it isn't available?
<M_aD> that doesn't work, upload it to a image sharing site like postimg.org or something
<frsing> just a moment
<frsing> https://postimg.org/image/kczrdy9f1/
<frsing> I'm running the 16.04.3 i386, 32-bit
<frsing> it should be more stable
<M_aD> up to date?
<frsing> Xenial version
<frsing> but it's not the newest
<M_aD> i meant if it's up to date......
<M_aD> meaning did you install all the updates the were released up to now
<M_aD> ?
<frsing> i just got the version from the website until now
<frsing> let me check
<M_aD> you know how to update... right?
<frsing> updating now
<frsing> you're right
<Jack_Sparrow> 32bit is quickly reaching end of life and end of support
<Jack_Sparrow> PPA's use packages to make their own particular software work and have no or minimal consideration for other dependencies.
<frsing> the problem is that i have just 2 GB of RAM in this crap
<frsing> i tried Lubuntu first, but it has problems by starting up without USB Flashkey
<M_aD> nah.... ubuntu still supports the 32bit LTS version til it reaches it EOL status in 2021 together with the 64 bit
<Jack_Sparrow> 32 bit is all but dead
<M_aD> it's not... yet
<frsing> is there a very light 64-bit linux?
<frsing> something like lubuntu
<M_aD> frsing: if your machine is capable of running 64bit then switch. 2GB of RAM is enough
<frsing> at least i will try yes
<Jack_Sparrow> http://fossforce.com/2016/07/32-bit-nearing-end-life-linux/
<M_aD> lubuntu is certainly not lighter than Xfce or MATE, that was my experience the last time i tried it a couple of years ago
<Jack_Sparrow> afreed   xfce
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<frsing> and the normal Ubuntu is too heavy for me
<M_aD> frsing: don't take Unity or Gnome. MATE should be just fine... or upgrade your RAM if possible
<frsing> didn't wanna spend any money, just wanted to use this old laptop for something useful
<frsing> but maybe i will find 2x2gb on ebay or so
<Jack_Sparrow> Doorstop, footstool thatere are 1000 and one uses
<M_aD> i was wondering where to find the MATE dev's and Martin Wimpress... the official MATE channel seems to be dead....
<Jack_Sparrow> Mint mate on spotchat is always jumping, like ubuntu before unity
<M_aD> might have a look there later on. I need some help with customizing the layout and use implent that in a iso for a distro.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info openshot
<ubottu> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1.2 (zesty), package size 17088 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 1962 kB, installed size 7640 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !info pitivi
<ubottu> pitivi (source: pitivi): non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98-1.1 (zesty), package size 3101 kB, installed size 8760 kB
<ddg> hi
<ddg> does anybody know how to install skype on Ubuntu Mate 16.04 / 32 bits ? any point out would be truly appreciate it !!
<Jack_Sparrow> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjQloXSwO3VAhVJ5WMKHSrEDAkQrAIILSgAMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fforums.linuxmint.com%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ft%3D247616&usg=AFQjCNGjHMshQUB-x0YBCYxaYjPqvKcXow
<ouroumov> ddg, skype is in the software boutique
<ddg> I saw it already but it is not working by my side :)
<ouroumov> In that case you have a few options: file a bug report on the Microsoft bug tracker (provided they have one), Install Microsoft Windows in a VM and skype inside, Try and find an unofficial skype build somewhere that works, Despair
<Jack_Sparrow> get 64 bit box
<ouroumov> You can also report the issue on our community forums
<ddg> I guess the Skype is no longer supported on 32 bits, that's why the main reason .
<ddg> okay Jack..thanks a lot for your time...I really appreciate it !! i will try the options one indicated by you !!
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry dude
<frsing> hello
<frsing> have now the 64 bit installed
<frsing> and found synaptic :D
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<frsing> thanks guys
<Jack_Sparrow> and you want skype from botique ?
<frsing> nono dont need it
<Jack_Sparrow> enjoy
<Jack_Sparrow> I confused you with previous guest
<frsing> which is the fastest and lightest browser?
<frsing> firefox is not really the beast
<Jack_Sparrow> I use chrome
<frsing> chrome or chromium?
<Jack_Sparrow> google chrome so I can have hulu and netflix
<frsing> probably doenst matter
<M_aD> frsing: forget light... Opera, Vivaldi are based on Chromium just like Chrome itself and thus use almost the same amount of memory. It also depends on how many add ons/extensions you use; FF has always been my main web browser.
<frsing> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 17.04.1-1ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 807 kB, installed size 3297 kB
<frsing> Is there a way to avoid the authentication window? it's pretty annoying to write the pw every time
<Jack_Sparrow> not if you are using encryption
<frsing> no encryption
<Jack_Sparrow> and if you do auto login ketring requests will haunt you
<frsing> so it's better to not choose autologin?
<M_aD> for security reasons it's better not to
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<M_aD> anyhoo, i'm off to find a MATE dev
<M_aD> o/
<Jack_Sparrow> !info x-plane
<ubottu> Package x-plane does not exist in zesty
<Jack_Sparrow> !find xplane
<ubottu> Found: xplanet, xplanet-images
<frsing> back to weather, gnome-weather should do the work right?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<frsing> has anyone of you tried mate on a rasperry?
<ilja> hi
<frsing> hi
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !info quickplay
<ubottu> Package quickplay does not exist in zesty
<Jack_Sparrow> !find quickplay
<ubottu> File quickplay found in ubuntu-kylin-software-center
<trickyhero> so my audio works on the audio test but on firefox it sounds terrible
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-24
<vilche> hola
<isaiahsellassie> Hi everyone!
<isaiahsellassie> I'm having boot issue with 16.04 (updated) running on a Thinkpad T420S laptop - is this the right place to ask for help?
<Jack_Sparrow> 32 bit ?
<isaiahsellassie> 64 bit
<isaiahsellassie> after the grub splash screen it hangs on a black screen with flashing cursor
<Jack_Sparrow> did you just install something
<isaiahsellassie> if I go to recovery mode I get a hang on -- [2.239185] ACPI: Video Device [VID1] (multi-head: yes rom: yes post: no)
<isaiahsellassie> no, the problem has been there all along, I have made regular software updates -- the native screen of the laptop is broken, it has been physically removed
<Jack_Sparrow> I cant help with that other that tell you to boot live usb and backup your data
<isaiahsellassie> no important data on this system
<Jack_Sparrow> then reinstall is way easier then fixing it
<Jack_Sparrow> I can do a full fresh install on existing partitions in 15 minutes with updates
<Jack_Sparrow> all personal data is on /home partition safe from OS
<isaiahsellassie> that's worth a try I suppose, thanks
<isaiahsellassie> actually I did not make a /home partition, its a 120 GB SSD drive
<Jack_Sparrow> it would be my choic
<isaiahsellassie> it has / and swap
<Jack_Sparrow> make home partition
<isaiahsellassie> well, the plan is to use an external drive for my home once the system is working properly
<Jack_Sparrow> that might get dicy as external
<Jack_Sparrow> leave /home on sda1 and put desktop out on external drive
<isaiahsellassie> ok, really only Music folder needs to go out because its really big
<Jack_Sparrow> then do that
<Jack_Sparrow> keep system as intact as you can
<Jack_Sparrow> have fun
<isaiahsellassie> what's the recommended size for /
<isaiahsellassie> is 12 Gb enough?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<isaiahsellassie> 16?
<Jack_Sparrow> 60 / and 60/home
<Jack_Sparrow> less swap
<isaiahsellassie> root needs half the drive? I need maximum home space possibele
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: Ping :)
<Jack_Sparrow> are you planning to run vbox etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Pong
<isaiahsellassie> yes, when it's stable I will need to run a VM Windows 8.1
<isaiahsellassie> it's about 40 Gb in size
<Jack_Sparrow> then 60 for root and even then watch you r virtual size
<Jack_Sparrow> Vbox Installation - https://www.pcsteps.com/184-install-virtualbox-linux-mint-ubuntu/
<Jack_Sparrow> Create Virtual Machine in Vbox - https://www.pcsteps.com/207-windows-virtual-machine-linux-windows/
<Jack_Sparrow> There are already pre-made vbox images -> https://www.offensive-security.com/kali-linux-vmware-virtualbox-image-download/
<Jack_Sparrow> Vbox Support Questions - #vbox on freenode https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1215
<isaiahsellassie> I'm using vmware
<Jack_Sparrow> it sucks to run out of space on /
<isaiahsellassie> it has more video memory, it plays HD video - I watch MLB games inside the Windows
<Jack_Sparrow> have fun
<isaiahsellassie> thanks for your help - I'd rather not be tinkering with systems, I just want it to run  :)
<isaiahsellassie> I'm just a dumb "user"  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> if you want it to run stop using virtual windows
<isaiahsellassie> it has nothing to do with it
<isaiahsellassie> I'm having a boot problem, nothing else
<isaiahsellassie> I have another 16.04 64 bit that runs flawlessly
<isaiahsellassie> it runs the Win 8.1 perfectly
<isaiahsellassie> its also a Thinkpad, but a little older
<Jack_Sparrow> good luck with all of thet.. see you later
<isaiahsellassie> later
<Jack_Sparrow> !info codeblocks
<ubottu> codeblocks (source: codeblocks): Code::Blocks integrated development environment (IDE). In component universe, is optional. Version 16.01+dfsg-2 (zesty), package size 1900 kB, installed size 6919 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !info xbacklight
<ubottu> xbacklight (source: xbacklight): simple utility to set the backlight level. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-1build1 (zesty), package size 7 kB, installed size 24 kB
<magarzo> hello, the other day CLI through some dir's into an ext HD didn't work command "cd .." which was amazing for me; why?
<magarzo> it was normal such behaviour?
<Jack_Sparrow> you may not have had permission to go there
<magarzo> i was single user
<magarzo> i coud navigate forward naming dirs, but not back with cd
<magarzo> it doesn't mind, but just somewhat shocked
<Jack_Sparrow> go up a dir ...
<magarzo> i know
<Jack_Sparrow> cd ..
<magarzo> this was yesterday, i was in a hurry and didn't investigate why
<Jack_Sparrow> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10-2 (zesty), package size 1021 kB, installed size 4366 kB
<magarzo> it doesn't matter
<Jack_Sparrow> cd .. takes you up
<Jack_Sparrow> back if you want to call it that
<magarzo> i know what makes cd ...
<magarzo> cd ..
<magarzo> i know it perfectly
<Jack_Sparrow> good luck.  cya
<magarzo> thank u, just somewhat socked yesterday with such
<magarzo> i thought that maybe the world would end into that momment!
<magarzo> bye
<awilkins> Hey there... does the Artful preview installer work right now? It goes through all the motions but I get left with an unbootable system. Just starts Grub and sits there.
<awilkins> Really want to try MATE because oooooh I'm hating GNOME so much.
<awilkins> Is there a good way to convert a plain Artful install into MATE, because I really can't seem to get MATE working (downloaded via torrent so I know the file integrity is OK)
<tsimonq2> awilkins: sudo apt install ubuntu-mate-desktop^ iirc :)
<tsimonq2> awilkins: Use at your own risk :P
<awilkins> Is the latest in the core repo, or do I need a PPA?
<awilkins> Can't find one for Artful :-)
<tsimonq2> awilkins: Latest in the repo
<tsimonq2> awilkins: And what do you mean by "can't find one"? :)
<awilkins> There's a PPA for mate that has a build for xenial... just assumed the new builds weren't in the main repo
<tsimonq2> awilkins: oh
<tsimonq2> "new builds"?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-25
<mark__> 0000
<mark__> ...
<jolexin> my start panel with the application menu tree doeas not appear after login
<jolexin> what can I do?
<gordonjcp> morning
<gordonjcp> in 17.10, is the Advanced menu gone?
<gordonjcp> I'm not seeing a way to enable it
<Eightynine> Is it safe to install HWE stack update for Ubuntu 16.04?
<gordonjcp> in 17.10, is the Advanced menu gone?
<gordonjcp> in mate-tweak there is a dropdown with four options but none of them seem to be the advanced menu
<vkareh> gordonjcp: It's no longer switchable in mate-tweak. As far as I can see, only the Redmond layout uses it by default. You can still add it manually, though (it's still included in the install)
<gordonjcp> vkareh: yeah, I can use the redmond layout and move the bar to the top, it's pretty close
<vkareh> gordonjcp: you can also choose whichever panel layout and manually add it (right-click -> Add to Panel... -> Advanced MATE Menu)
<gordonjcp> aha
<gordonjcp> seems to be more than just a name change though :-)
<vkareh> gordonjcp: what do you mean?
<gordonjcp> I think it's laid out differently, or something, I'd need to compare it to 16.04
<gordonjcp> it's close enough for muscle memory to work again though :-)
<gordonjcp> what's with the names, redmond and cupertino?
<vkareh> gordonjcp: Redmond => Microsoft; Cupertino => Apple (those are the cities where the respective companies reside) :P
<gordonjcp> oh, cool
<gordonjcp> so if I wanted to switch to Windows, it would use something similar?
<vkareh> not really, it's just the panel layout. If you choose Redmond, your panel layout resembles that of Windows. If you choose Cupertino, your panel layout looks like a Mac
<Jack_Sparrow> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): Light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 5 kB, installed size 47 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> One of my favorite menu bar panel whatever
<Eightynine> How can I open Firefox with recently opened tabs if Firefox opened without them?
<Jack_Sparrow> You were already told.. In Mint... now stop spying on family and spouse
<Eightynine> Why do you think I'm spying?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-26
<dart> Chromium stopped working after update
<dart> ubuntu mate on pi3
<rivers9000> Do you know why my XRANDR is set to Broadcast = "LIMITED" when "AUTO" is employed? This makes it so that on each restart I have to manually make it Broadcast = "FULL"
<rivers9000> The /amsg is because I am posting this question to three relevant channels.
<rivers9000> to experience the full color of my screen.
<rivers9000> I'm using Ubuntu MATE.
<rivers9000> Latest version.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info lamp
<ubottu> Package lamp does not exist in zesty
<Jack_Sparrow> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.25-3ubuntu2.2 (zesty), package size 93 kB, installed size 517 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !info libmobiledevice
<ubottu> Package libmobiledevice does not exist in zesty
<Jack_Sparrow> !info libimobiledevice
<ubottu> Package libimobiledevice does not exist in zesty
<amicrawler> can some one help me please
<amicrawler> my screen goes black after it shows the mintos boot logo
<amicrawler> then i half to turn off my screen and back on to get the sreen to show up
<amicrawler> or when logging in to the user same thing having to turn back on the screen
<amicrawler> screen is a samsung 23'
<amicrawler> with a ati fire 3d card using dvi-i connection
<amicrawler> any clues why this might be happing ?
<jose__> hola
<inerkick> Hi Guys I got some issue with my Ubuntu 17.10.. I can't create wifihotspot  . Kindly help
<inerkick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25396803/
<Jack_Sparrow> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.25-3ubuntu2.2 (zesty), package size 93 kB, installed size 517 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !info lamp
<ubottu> Package lamp does not exist in zesty
<TheFstX> Hello @ all :)
<zhoujq> hello
<cmos> hello
<cmos> Anybody has the same issue like me, the vlc can't work.
<cmos> when launching it, it stopped immediately
<cmos> remove it and install it again, it is the same
<gordonjcp> if you start it from a terminal, are there any error messages?
<cmos> I can start vlc in terminal
<cmos> but when I open a mp4 file, it stopped immediately
<gordonjcp> okay, did it print any output to the terminal?
<cmos> core libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<gordonjcp> does it do this with all files?
<cmos> yes
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-27
<goip> hi
<goip> hello
<mate|24857> my headphones not working
<mate|24857> i have tried alsactl restore
<mate|24857> but still there is problem
<kalista> Hello everyone, I tried to install Ubuntu MATE 16.04 LTS on an old MacBook from 2016 that I was given last week. I dd the 32bit image to an USB drive as always but it doesn't show up, when I boot the MacBook while holding opt. Am I missing something?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry I dont do Mac
<kalista> don't worry, I appreciate any thought, suggestion or help. This MacBook is old but in a very good condition. I don't want to throw it away
<Jack_Sparrow> are you telling it to use whole disk ?
<kalista> ddf?
<kalista> *dd?
<Jack_Sparrow> not dd
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry.. no ideas
<Jack_Sparrow> !info soundconverter
<ubottu> soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0~alpha1+git20151209-1 (zesty), package size 98 kB, installed size 748 kB
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-20
<Boyette> hi
<diogenes_> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-21
<nomic> please what mate will run on a raspberry pi 3 b+
<nomic> please what mate will run on a raspberry pi 3 b+
<Ntemis> hi
<Ntemis> i need some help
<Ntemis> i upgraded from xenial to bionic
<Ntemis> marco was not working fixed
<Ntemis> but now i cant run mate tweak
<Ntemis> i get this when i try to run mate tweak from cmd
<Ntemis> http://dpaste.com/090X1N1
<Ntemis> nvm i fixed it :)
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-22
<A|an> I've just installed VirtualBox (the non-OSE version) but it didn't place an launcher icon in the application menu...how do I do that manually?
<A|an> It will launch from the command line
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-23
<A|an> How can I fix this: when I click Trash, VLC opens.
<swift110> hey
<acheronuk> I guess mate gets this as well. LP: #1788597
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1788597 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "ubiquity broken with console-setup 1.178ubuntu2.5" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1788597
<Boyette> hi
<Boyette> i have a weird problem
<Belial> ...what's your weird problem?
<Boyette> i have a VPS
<Boyette> and like to configure a VPN
<Boyette> but there is no networkconfiguration available to connect the VPN configuration to
<Boyette> however the internetconnection works fine
<Boyette> maybe because its actually a virtual ethernet controller but that should not create an issue should it?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-24
<kilian_2> Hi!
<kilian_2> Could any of you help me solve a tricky problem with the wifi on my laptop? I have tried a few different things after googling, but none worked.
<gnugr> kilian_2: sure you have the right firmware installed?
<kilian_2> Not really
<kilian_2> I already installed the `linux-firmware` package
<kilian_2> The device does not even show up in ifconfig
<kilian_2> gnugr: How would I figure out the correct firmware? The weird thing is that I am sure that I didn't uninstall any firmware and it worked for some time after installing the OS
<diogenes_> kilian_2, i didnţt get what do you mean "tricky thing"
<gnugr> can you pastebin the output of 'lspci -nn | grep -i 'wireless''
<diogenes_> or tricky problem
<kilian_2> diogenes_: I meant that it was a hard problem
<kilian_2> gnugr: 08:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:43b1] (rev 03)
<kilian_2> gnugr: It was just one line, so I decided to paste it here instead
<gnugr> kilian_2: you need 'firmware-sta-dkms` driver but i don't know how is its name under Ubuntu
<gnugr> in short you need broadband sta driver
<kilian_2> gnugr: I installed the `broadcom-sta-dkms` package
<gnugr> still not working?
<gnugr> did you restart network-manager?
<kilian_2> gnugr: I did `sudo service network-manager restart` but the card is still not listed in ifconfig
<kilian_2> Should I reboot?
<gnugr> yes try a reboot
<kilian_2> Ok, I'll be back in a few minutes
<gnugr> OK
<kilian_2> gnugr: I'm back
<gnugr> well?
<kilian_2> The interface is listed
<kilian_2> I will now try connecting to my wifi
<gnugr> good, and tell us resuslts
<kilian_2> gnugr: Are you still there?
<gnugr> yes...
<gnugr> do you see ssid's?
<gnugr> kilian_2: please any results?
<kilian_2> gnugr: Yes, it works! :)
<gnugr> great!!!!!
<kilian_2> gnugr: The connection itself also works
<kilian_2> gnugr: Yes, you were a great help!
<gnugr> np, enjoy
<kilian_2> Thanks :)
<kilian_2> Bye!
<Ntemis> hi
<Ntemis> how i get rid of welcome message every time i boot up?
<Ntemis> is a pita
<Ntemis> also why it asked me to update linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 from bionic repo?
<Ntemis> does bionic really have linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 packages?
<Ntemis> shouldnt that be linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-25
<kuz3> hi i'm publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com now
<qwefytuoityty> NV 710, sudo sensors-detect: questions always yes.  How to look GPU frequency and the memory frequency? Xsensor shows only the temperature and voltage of the GPU. Pensor shows only the temperature of the GPU.
<qwefytuoityty> for the video card the driver isn't installed
<qwefytuoityty> Video card memory frequency
<qwefytuoityty> psensor
<qwefytuoityty> Xsensor = nouveau. With nouveau the video card works at the maximum frequencies?
<qwefytuoityty> I do not mind using the Nvidia driver, but today the Nvidia driver works, and tomorrow it is not known, whether it will work or not. It's Linux, Linux next day updated and the Nvidia driver may not work.
<qwefytuoityty> It's Linux, Linux next day updated and the Nvidia driver may not work, not supported this linux files. it isn't supported new files in Linux for driver. I see this with AMD GPU driver with my APU.
<qwefytuoityty> Me especially uncomfortable since I use in Windows through software low voltage for CPU and low frequencies for video card.
<qwefytuoityty> temperature
<grim210> hi all, quick question: Is there any way to get back the old mate menu in 18.04?  I just really don't care for the brisk menu.  It's workable, but I'd prefer the old.  Is it possible to bring it back?
<TechPerson> Hello?
<TechPerson> I have a question which may be related to an Ubuntu MATE bug...
<TechPerson> Is there a sub channel or anything for bug reports?
<TechPerson> I'm guessing no...
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-26
<xmetal> hmm having a conversation in another channel just reminded me I haven't see any "news" on the Ubuntu Mate 18.04 based pi version ... if one is coming out
<xmetal> looking on the forums and blogs now
<xmetal> maybe i missed it
